# Rare Ibanez Thread



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Hoping to get some mod support here to put together a rare Ibanez thread. Fandom/Jemsite are good sources however, pictures are lacking there. We can adjust as we go and hyperlink to particular posts and update models when we can. Try to upload pictures to a safe source so we don't have to go through what happened when Photobucket decided to delete half of the internet. 

Start with the JC-FM1 - https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-FM1


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 23, 2021)

A rare Ibanez thread? Oh this cant be good for my wallet

RG2820QZ in cherry blossom. Been after one of these damn things for years, I've pretty much given up at this point.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dude, we have a deamon for that.
@IbanezDaemon Answer your beeper, these guys want to summon you.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2021)

Albake21 said:


> A rare Ibanez thread? Oh this cant be good for my wallet
> 
> RG2820QZ in cherry blossom. Been after one of these damn things for years, I've pretty much given up at this point.


I thought AxePalace did a run in this color? You should’ve got in on that one!


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez JC-QM1 https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-QM1


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jul 23, 2021)

That FM1 and QM1 are gorgeous.


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez JC-QM3 https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-QM3


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez RGPR2 - Texas Special
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGPR2


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez Chris Broderick - LACS


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez RG Gears and Time 
Ibanez Gold I and II (the one with the birds)

I once saw a one of a kind Ibanez that had a dragon on a maple board instead of the vine inlay. Anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez RGR1700 
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGR1700


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I thought AxePalace did a run in this color? You should’ve got in on that one!


Sadly I was broke at the time and while I really loved that cherry blossom RG652, my hands are too big for the super wizard profile. The RG2820qz has the normal Wizard HP Prestige neck. Its a curse being such a big Ibanez fan with such long fingers


----------



## Samark (Jul 23, 2021)

Ibanez RG2750QV
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG2750QV


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2021)

Enough!





The RG’s are nice and all. But let’s change it up. This or a desert yellow Frank Gambale model and I can rest in peace.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever even seen a V shaped Ibanez before. Bravo!


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 23, 2021)

I used have one of the PR2660 Rhodes models but it was in pieces when I got it and didn't have a bridge. It was fucked when I got it and I was never able to fix it up, ended up selling it to a buddy of mine and I'm not sure if he pieced it together either. The problem was that they had a weird route for the bridge, an Ibanez Pro Rock'r, and Floyd's/edges didn't fit well. Cool guitars but not something I was willing to dump a bunch of money into.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 23, 2021)

RG7680-LTD-1

Pretty much a 27" scale RG7620 pimped the fuck out. Made in '00, glow in the dark binding and inlays. They made two different colors, I think 25 of each were made.

Its hard even find good photos of the guitar, but I found this on the forum. Pretty sure John Browne of Monuments owned one at some point, but maybe that's just crazy bs I'm making up.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 24, 2021)

The Ballback(580B) and Turbot(580T). They were made for a year('87-'88), and they are just so weird and cool. Insane shred teles.

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/580B




https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/580T


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 24, 2021)

A friend gave me his old PR2660 with no parts, I fixed it up and added all gold hardware with a gold LoPro, although it wasn't a perfect fit. I felt so cool at gigs because of how rare the guitar was.





The following week, we played a show with Mictlantecuhtli and their guitarist and I were in shock for having PR2660s at the same gig.


----------



## josh1 (Jul 24, 2021)

The Jem 777VSK


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 24, 2021)

The rare ibbys that I own:

RG620X







RG680CM (recently changed the black LoPro to Gold)






XG300






XH300






2350CS






AELFF10






G207CWC






2402 Double Neck






Was debating whether the Halberd and Glaive are considered rare, but oh well.


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 24, 2021)

Thread needs to be marked NSFW.


----------



## Korneo (Jul 24, 2021)

The Ibanez VBT 700.
I still have mine, moded to fit my need but i'ts my partner in crime for more than 10 years and I've made 99% of the show of my life with it and absolutely love it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2021)

RG7-CTTL


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2021)

Kurosawa J Custom MRG5


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Millul (Jul 24, 2021)

Ok, the Daemon is here...we're doomed!!! (to rave on super rare Ibbies, that is)


----------



## Millul (Jul 24, 2021)

Samark said:


> Ibanez Chris Broderick - LACS
> View attachment 95876
> View attachment 95877
> View attachment 95878
> ...



Isn't the white one with @narad ?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2021)

Shimamura J Custom SJCRG-1


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 24, 2021)

From the Meinl Collection:


----------



## Scordare (Jul 24, 2021)

Here is my rare one.. A 2001 S7420FMTT Guitar Center special with the wave inlays.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 24, 2021)

Y'all killing me with all of these pink ones in here, GASing hard for a RGR752WCB but I honestly wish it had a normal headstock. Stupid nice RG2750QV as well.

Had an RG8WNF for a while but I'm not sure if I'd call it "rare" rather than "short run model that didn't receive much attention or market/catalog placement."


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 24, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> From the Meinl Collection:
> 
> View attachment 95914
> 
> ...



duuude, that orange one is sick!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Miek (Jul 24, 2021)

Not the rarest but still very unusual. Something like an RGR Petrucci with an ash body. pics from the reverb listing i got it from a few years ago.

-Reverse headstock
-Dx inlays
-Petrucci controls
-Just damn cool


----------



## narad (Jul 24, 2021)

Millul said:


> Isn't the white one with @narad ?



That's the 6-string white one. The 7-string is with me.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 24, 2021)

Miek said:


> Not the rarest but still very unusual. Something like an RGR Petrucci with an ash body. pics from the reverb listing i got it from a few years ago.
> 
> -Reverse headstock
> -Dx inlays
> ...



That is cool! Was it a production model or something made from random parts?


----------



## Samark (Jul 24, 2021)

Ibanez RGR580
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGR580

This is one of my favourites!


----------



## Samark (Jul 24, 2021)

Ibanez KRG1502M
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/KRG1502M


----------



## Samark (Jul 24, 2021)

Ibanez MRG01 / Ibanez MRG02
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/MRG1

(How good is this top!)


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 24, 2021)

I got plenty of 540pII/ Skolnick pics


----------



## Miek (Jul 24, 2021)

Crungy said:


> That is cool! Was it a production model or something made from random parts?



My understanding is that it was a Japan only model! I think there were some other finishes for the same design but Im no expert on this model. I just found it on Reverb, totally lowballed the seller, and he accepted somehow lol


----------



## Samark (Jul 25, 2021)

Ibanez HRG7
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/HRG7


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 25, 2021)

I had this RG7CST, which I think is rare enough. Too fancy for me really


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2021)

J Custom RRG5-CSS. 1 of 6 for Rock Inn Japan:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2021)

PRM1X. 30 pieces in total:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 25, 2021)

bulk like this thread


----------



## odibrom (Jul 25, 2021)

1b4n3z said:


> I had this RG7CST, which I think is rare enough. Too fancy for me really



That one is simply one of my favorites. I love the top/finish, 7 stringer, piezos, LoPro Edge, no dot inlays (maybe on the 12th?), RARE... Perfectly unobtainable... so I compensated with 2 of the regular models...






The photo is kind of 5 years old... they are now loaded with white custom wound Alnico5 pickups at the moment, had their saddles swapped so the piezos are all in the same phase, both feature the KJG mod (mags/mix/piezos - ON/ON/ON switch swap) and have a Freeway 5B5-01 switch for a total of 21 sounds. These are my "home" guitars. I know they aren't really rare models, but still...


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 25, 2021)

Some outstanding guitars in here.

Here’s my contribution, J Custom HRG4-BX. 15 made I think?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 25, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom RRG5-CSS. 1 of 6 for Rock Inn Japan:
> 
> View attachment 95981
> 
> View attachment 95982



Amazing, richly coloured, maple tops with a white back always looks stunning !!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Amazing, richly coloured, maple tops with a white back always looks stunning !!!



Yep and real hard to get a hold of when they came out as there was a guy that snapped up 2 maybe 3 of them if memory serves me correct.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2021)

RG570FM (Serlui 70th Anniversary). 1991 model with AANJ:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2021)

mikernaut said:


> I got plenty of 540pII/ Skolnick pics



Would love to see those.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

Rare, if not particularly high end.

2001 S520WNF




RG8004 (Silverburst with offset dots)




RT450 Black



'86 RG140


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2021)

It doesn’t get much cooler than this.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It doesn’t get much cooler than this.



Yours? If not, I recall that being @Sevenstringer old collection


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 25, 2021)

Here is my RGR-550s. Pretty rare, early 90s model and I think mine is either a prototype or demo model. Changed up the pickups but still have kept the OG hardware somewhere.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2021)

Randy said:


> Yours? If not, I recall that being @Sevenstringer old collection


I wish man. I don’t own a single Gambale model. I almost bought a salmon pink one for 2,000$ but I just couldn’t justify it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I wish man. I don’t own a single Gambale model. I almost bought a salmon pink one for 2,000$ but I just couldn’t justify it.



Pics are dead but peep these prices

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...rs-pink-salmon-desert-yellow-sky-blue.191588/


----------



## Samark (Jul 25, 2021)

Stooge1996 said:


> Here is my RGR-550s. Pretty rare, early 90s model and I think mine is either a prototype or demo model. Changed up the pickups but still have kept the OG hardware somewhere.



Outstanding! Next post can be this then
Ibanez RGR550
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG550R


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 25, 2021)

Samark said:


> Outstanding! Next post can be this then
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG550R
> 
> View attachment 96000
> ...



NGL I wish I had a blue one rather than my off white one! That last pic you posted is my collection


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2021)

Randy said:


> Pics are dead but peep these prices
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...rs-pink-salmon-desert-yellow-sky-blue.191588/


I started breathing hard when I saw the prices. I’d love to have more disposable income to buy guitars that I know will only increase in value, such as FG models. But I’m taking steps to increase my income. I enjoy playing guitar, and collecting them as well.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jul 25, 2021)

As a guy who doesn't dig Ibanez a hell of a lot some of these guitars are insane.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 25, 2021)

I had one of these but in the Ruby Red color. Had no idea it was rare as hen's teeth. Apparently a rando spot model. I don't regret selling it, but I do regret not having any pictures of it.


----------



## OwenD (Jul 26, 2021)

540s7


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jul 26, 2021)

Not sure if mine counts as Rare, but definately not a common J Custom from my experience


----------



## Viginez (Jul 26, 2021)

i have one of these, rg670dx-b


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2021)

I love RGs as the next guy, but too many of them in this thread.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 26, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I had one of these but in the Ruby Red color. Had no idea it was rare as hen's teeth. Apparently a rando spot model. I don't regret selling it, but I do regret not having any pictures of it.



Pic not working...


----------



## Edika (Jul 26, 2021)

A couple of crappy images, one when I got it and after when I changed the pickups to a ToneZone/Air Norton combo. I think this counts as rare, no?


----------



## Riffer (Jul 26, 2021)

@Edika you beat me to it!!! Here is my rare RG20063 Puzzle Top. Love this guitar. Play it all the time at my cover bands gigs.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Pic not working...








non stock pups but the only other pic I could find that would paste.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 26, 2021)

Not really rare... but I just picked up from storage my JEM Mirror, JPM P4, RGT3120, and two RG1077XL (or 2077 I forget lol). 

Happy N/OGD to me.


----------



## Edika (Jul 26, 2021)

@Riffer I remember you were looking quite hard in the past to get one and even offered to buy mine before getting yours. Glad you managed to snag one and you can see why I didn't or plan on selling mine lol!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 26, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Not really rare... but I just picked up from storage my JEM Mirror, JPM P4, RGT3120, and two RG1077XL (or 2077 I forget lol).
> 
> Happy N/OGD to me.



But certainly some of the coolest! That's an impressive bunch!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2021)

Anytime you find an Ibanez 2000-2010 that isn't black, it is probably rare.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 26, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Anytime you find an Ibanez 2000-2010 that isn't black, it is probably rare.



:fistbump:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 26, 2021)

1999 JCRG2-TB


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 26, 2021)

ibanez WRB-3 wierd but cool i think






Guess Voyangers are not that common as well?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 26, 2021)

'The horse, he sweats with fear, we break to run
The mighty roar of the Russian guns'

Below is an RG3420. A very rare RG released for sale in Russia only and known as the Russian Gun model. 12-15 pieces in total.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 26, 2021)

RG1880-VV


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 26, 2021)

Vinnie Moore models. Vinman is my fave guitarist. You rarely see these for sale. First Signature model to have the AANJ (not my guitars btw..just sharing)


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2021)

odibrom said:


> That one is simply one of my favorites. I love the top/finish, 7 stringer, piezos, LoPro Edge, no dot inlays (maybe on the 12th?), RARE... Perfectly unobtainable... so I compensated with 2 of the regular models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, too funny - I've owned one of each, a CST, and then a 2027. 

Great guitars - ultimately neither was for me, and in particular I was too damned afraid of the CST to play it. I kind of miss the 2027 a little every now and then, it had an awesome neck... but i never used the piezo, and when push came to shove I kept it because I preferred the 7620 I owned at the same time, tonally, to the 2027.


----------



## Scordare (Jul 26, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Vinnie Moore models. Vinman is my fave guitarist. You rarely see these for sale. First Signature model to have the AANJ (not my guitars btw..just sharing)
> View attachment 96050



Jeebus, those are awesome... Daydream instantly played in my head! Love the Vinman!


----------



## Samark (Jul 26, 2021)

Ibanez JCRG11M (24.75")
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JCRG11M


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## mikernaut (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## narad (Jul 26, 2021)

Samark said:


> Ibanez JCRG11M (24.75")
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JCRG11M
> 
> View attachment 96054



My white (/black) whale. That's everything I want in an RG.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 26, 2021)

RGD3127s neon purple flat - Axe Palace limited run of 20 with birds eye maple fretboards and SS frets (picture center)

RG3727fz black haze - European market RG, in the U.S. it was a Sweetwater exclusive (picture left)

EHB1505ms Caribbean seafloor flat (picture right)


----------



## Samark (Jul 27, 2021)

Ibanez HRG1999 / Ibanez HRG1900
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/HRG1900


----------



## Samark (Jul 27, 2021)

And more of my favourite, the Ibanez JC-QM1


----------



## elliott1537 (Jul 27, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> RG7680-LTD-1
> 
> Pretty much a 27" scale RG7620 pimped the fuck out. Made in '00, glow in the dark binding and inlays. They made two different colors, I think 25 of each were made.
> 
> Its hard even find good photos of the guitar, but I found this on the forum. Pretty sure John Browne of Monuments owned one at some point, but maybe that's just crazy bs I'm making up.


John Browne did own one and they are insane guitars.


----------



## Riffer (Jul 27, 2021)

Edika said:


> @Riffer I remember you were looking quite hard in the past to get one and even offered to buy mine before getting yours. Glad you managed to snag one and you can see why I didn't or plan on selling mine lol!


That's right! I spent many a night searching forums, Facebook, and Instagram hashtags trying to find anyone who had one and offering to buy it. Finally found one at a shop in Texas and called them immediately and was able to snag it.


----------



## elliott1537 (Jul 27, 2021)

My RG7680 LTD-1


----------



## Crungy (Jul 27, 2021)

mikernaut said:


> View attachment 96066
> View attachment 96067
> View attachment 96069



Holy crap I forgot about that one... Did they ever do production with that finish?


----------



## Crungy (Jul 27, 2021)

@mikernaut what model is that? I'm surprised there's so many of them and I have no idea what it is lol


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 27, 2021)

J Custom S540 Japan. The infamous 'Itch' J Custom as the lacquer contains a constituent of poison ivy and is a nightmare to work with. Only 12 pieces made.


----------



## Toejam (Jul 27, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> I don't think I've ever even seen a V shaped Ibanez before. Bravo!


Jack Owen plays one in the Cannibal Corpse video Staring Through The Eyes of the dead. It's one of the coolest Vs I've ever seen.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 27, 2021)

A rare Ibanez thread...you guys are coming at me with my kryptonite.
My list isn't quite as niche as a lot of the stuff posted so far, but I've been trying to get my hands on these three for quite some time now with very limited success:






This is a standard S5470 spec-wise, but was part of a limited run for Meinl's 60th anniversary. Koa top, hurricane inlays, 60 produced. These all have the Super HP neck, which is a huge plus for me, since the earlier 5470s all had the standard Wizard Prestige neck which I just don't gel with as much.






Also a plain-Jane S5470, but these came with a burled olive top. To my knowledge, these were built for the domestic market in Japan and didn't really ship worldwide, I think only a handful made their way to the states. A few of these were also produced with a satin finish rather than gloss too, which I thought was pretty cool. Way hard to come by.
Unfortunately though, since these were part of the 'launch' batch of Japanese Sabers, they all had the Wizard Prestige necks; since the switch didn't take place till 2010. 






And here's my 'not-an-S' contribution: an RG8571.
These were in production for a while, so probably not 'rare,' but sweet christ are they hard to find.

These were (to my knowledge, _*please*_ correct me if I'm wrong) the only fixed-bridge 6 string J. Customs with the Tight-End R on them. 
--
For real though, if any of you guys have one of these you're lookin' to let go, ever, send me a PM.


----------



## Toejam (Jul 27, 2021)

JEM7 Rootbeer https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JEM7_(Root_Beer)

JEM7 BSB https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JEM7_(Burnt_Stained_Blue)


----------



## Necros (Jul 27, 2021)

Can we consider non-prestige MiJ RG7421XLs from 20 years ago rare? Cause i own one, made in 2001, and i got it pretty much by sheer luck. I was looking for a 7 string on a local ebay equivalent merchant site here in Armenia and it turned up one result of an old guy selling his Ibanez. All the more precious to me considering its MiJ and discontinued and also from a time i cherish a lot.
I swapped the stock pickups and the 5-way switch for a 3-way one (not my guitar in picture, just cant be arsed lol).


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 27, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom S540 Japan. The infamous 'Itch' J Custom as the lacquer contains a constituent of poison ivy and is a nightmare to work with. Only 12 pieces made.
> 
> View attachment 96083


Do you have more info on this? Super interesting. Why did they integrate that component in there/what we’re the benefits of it?

Edit: never mind my question, it seems that it’s a traditional Japanese laquer/technique called Urushi. The laquer is derived from poison oak or poison ivy. Super interesting, but must be a real pain for the luthier.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jul 27, 2021)

I used to own this particular guitar, or a sister model made with passive pickups. I believe Kieth Merrow had one of these as well. It was an LACS made for the guitarist from the band Ankla (not Angra)





I feel like mine may have had passive pickups. I know mine had a natural headstock and there was a sister model with a black headstock.

Either way, it was the nicest guitar I ever played, but I don't like natural finishes and managed to get a $1k profit on it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 27, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Do you have more info on this? Super interesting. Why did they integrate that component in there/what we’re the benefits of it?
> 
> Edit: never mind my question, it seems that it’s a traditional Japanese laquer/technique called Urushi. The laquer is derived from poison oak or poison ivy. Super interesting, but must be a real pain for the luthier.



I think because it is so difficult to work with that only one guy was willing to do it.


----------



## goldenaxe (Jul 27, 2021)

Not as exciting as many of the guitars here, but has anyone got pics of an RG621, or even seen one in person? It's like a 6 string version of the RG7621 but with a mahogany body and V6F pickups. Only found out it existed recently. https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG621 .


Here are my contributions (if anyone has better pics would be appreciated!):





RG8527FX: 7-str J Custom with a Tight-End R bridge, apparently a limited spot model with as few as 20 produced. https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG8527FX

And:





RGDR7UCS: Spot model of RGD7UCS for Axe Palace, differences being reverse headstock and Desert Sun Yellow Flat or Road Flare Red Flat finish (pictured). I think it looks awesome. https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGDR7UCS


----------



## narad (Jul 27, 2021)

Ha, "Spot model" terminology is spreading outside of Japan / to other countries?


----------



## Wildebeest (Jul 27, 2021)

narad said:


> Ha, "Spot model" terminology is spreading outside of Japan / to other countries?


I heard it quite a bit in the US when I was still in the MI industry a few years ago.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 28, 2021)

Crungy said:


> @mikernaut what model is that? I'm surprised there's so many of them and I have no idea what it is lol


It was the signature Iceman for White Zombie's guitarist , J. Yuenger - https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/ICJ100WZ


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2021)

LACS guitars shouldn't count. They're one of a kind built instruments... of course they're rare. 

Since I'm all about doublenecks lately...
















As for the 6/7 doublenecks Ibanez were making at some point... I'm not a fan of those. Having the 7 tuned differently and keeping the 6 on standard is one way of using one, but I find them redundant. They're unwieldy enough as it is, but having a second neck just for 5 extra notes... I turned down an opportunity to grab Xiphos 6/7 doubleneck for that reason.


----------



## goldenaxe (Jul 28, 2021)

narad said:


> Ha, "Spot model" terminology is spreading outside of Japan / to other countries?



Was just copying from the wiki, but if I'm honest I have no idea what it actually means


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2021)

goldenaxe said:


> Was just copying from the wiki, but if I'm honest I have no idea what it actually means



It just means models with a short enough run (usually because they're being ordered as store/distributor exclusives) that they don't bother putting them in catalogs or the website.


----------



## Soya (Jul 28, 2021)

Man, that S HR Giger all daaaay, my friend has one and I'm insanely jelly.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 28, 2021)

This thread is like a Christmas list... there’s literally nothing in this thread I don’t want...


----------



## Crungy (Jul 28, 2021)

I meant these guitars  



mikernaut said:


> View attachment 96057
> View attachment 96058
> View attachment 96059
> View attachment 96060
> ...


----------



## Samark (Jul 29, 2021)

Ibanez RG1618
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG1618
Love the bound maple board


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 29, 2021)

I think this one is well a rare ibanez...


----------



## Samark (Aug 8, 2021)

Next up, Ibanez RG765R / RG565R
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG565R


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 8, 2021)

Riffer said:


> @Edika you beat me to it!!! Here is my rare RG20063 Puzzle Top. Love this guitar. Play it all the time at my cover bands gigs.
> View attachment 96018
> 
> View attachment 96019



Damn I need this one! Mine and most others I've seen including the one above your post have the same top layout. Yours has the opposite pieces on the top. One day I'll get my hands on another...


----------



## Marked Man (Aug 8, 2021)

Always wanted the super rare RG540P as Skolnick played, but haven't gotten around to one....yet....


----------



## SeductionS (Aug 9, 2021)

I used to own a RG2820CT-VV
View media item 4149View media item 4148View media item 4150View media item 4152View media item 4146


----------



## migstopheles (Aug 9, 2021)

J Custom S9870, one of 36 made between 2000-2002 I think


----------



## Crungy (Aug 9, 2021)

I know some people hate on pickup rings but that looks great on that guitar!


----------



## migstopheles (Aug 9, 2021)

yeah i don't usually like quilt tops, gold hardware or pickup rings at all... but it just works for me. I've also had it 15 years now so the sentimental value is strong haha


----------



## Samark (Aug 9, 2021)

Awesome S!

Whilst not an Ibanez, this Sims Custom Shop JPM style replica is worth posting


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 10, 2021)

Samark said:


> Awesome S!
> 
> Whilst not an Ibanez, this Sims Custom Shop JPM style replica is worth posting
> 
> ...


I’d never give him any business, but damn. That’s really well done.


----------



## Samark (Aug 15, 2021)

Couple more of the JC-QM1


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I know some people hate on pickup rings but that looks great on that guitar!


Why would anyone hate on pickup rings...I'll never understand. A guitar without pickup rings is like a person without eyebrows...You can just tell something don't look right.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 15, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Why would anyone hate on pickup rings...I'll never understand. A guitar without pickup rings is like a person without eyebrows...You can just tell something don't look right.


It depends on the guitar, I personally prefer not to have them, but if a 6 stringer has them, I'll replace them with Tripleshots...


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 15, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Why would anyone hate on pickup rings...I'll never understand. A guitar without pickup rings is like a person without eyebrows...You can just tell something don't look right.


Pickup rings outside of a Les Paul look super super bargain Barrell Gio Ibanez cheap to me for some reason. Even on high ends.


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Pickup rings outside of a Les Paul look super super bargain Barrell Gio Ibanez cheap to me for some reason. Even on high ends.

























Some of my favorite guitars disagree.

There are definitely some guitars I agree a lack of pickup rings looks better. For example I love the look of the Lynch ESP and Ibanez RG565 both of which are HxS and I think it looks weird to have a pickup ring on the humbucker...I would rather it be direct mount. But otherwise I believe pickup rings are more than just what they intended to be on a Les Paul...I don't care for the look of an exposed side of humbucker and the black fabric tape wrap and the ring hides that and offers additional contrast to a guitar body

Just my two cents...on sale this weekend for the low low price of only one penny


----------



## Nag (Aug 15, 2021)

With pickup rings, covered pickups look a lot less cheap than uncovered ones. That covers the first four pics. That strat though definitely looks idiotic... pickup rings in a strat pickguard? Seriously?


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 15, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Some of my favorite guitars disagree.
> 
> There are definitely some guitars I agree a lack of pickup rings looks better. For example I love the look of the Lynch ESP and Ibanez RG565 both of which are HxS and I think it looks weird to have a pickup ring on the humbucker...I would rather it be direct mount. But otherwise I believe pickup rings are more than just what they intended to be on a Les Paul...I don't care for the look of an exposed side of humbucker and the black fabric tape wrap and the ring hides that and offers additional contrast to a guitar body
> 
> Just my two cents...on sale this weekend for the low low price of only one penny


Genuinely feel that all of those would look much better with direct mounts. Just my opinion


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Genuinely feel that all of those would look much better with direct mounts. Just my opinion


----------



## Crungy (Aug 15, 2021)

Saw this on Reverb, never heard of a Starfield Ibanez before.


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Genuinely feel that all of those would look much better with direct mounts. Just my opinion



That's blasphemy. Unless someone can produce some convincing photoshops otherwise.


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nag said:


> With pickup rings, covered pickups look a lot less cheap than uncovered ones. That covers the first four pics. That strat though definitely looks idiotic... pickup rings in a strat pickguard? Seriously?








I'm assuming I shouldn't show you this?






Or this......?





Or this...?






Or is it just strats....?


----------



## odibrom (Aug 15, 2021)

Crungy said:


> Saw this on Reverb, never heard of a Starfield Ibanez before.



Google delivers several entries on the _Starfield Ibanez_ search...

http://hermanosguitarras.com/produc...-american-custom-1992-california-custom-shop/
https://reverb.com/brand/starfield?product_type=electric-guitars - REVERB entries

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...e-starfield-guitars-really-an-ibanez.2211019/ - TGP


----------



## Crungy (Aug 16, 2021)

Interesting, thank you! I just stumbled upon the one I posted in my daily Reverb browsing and was surprised.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 16, 2021)

I have this Ibanez, not sure if it counts as rare though.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 16, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I have this Ibanez, not sure if it counts as rare though.
> 
> View attachment 96770



What's the unit in the middle?


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 16, 2021)

Digitech GSP1101


----------



## odibrom (Aug 16, 2021)

Kaura said:


> What's the unit in the middle?



It's a digital preamp & fx processor for guitar and/or bass (?)... digitech gsp1101


----------



## Crungy (Aug 16, 2021)

@odibrom and @aesthyrian are correct. A nice sounding modeler, but I am replacing with the Axe FX below it!

I haven't plugged the Ibanez delay in for a long time. I got it at a used instrument store for about $15 USD 20 years ago. Looks exactly the same now as it did then: no knobs and a worn out GHS sticker!


----------



## Nag (Aug 16, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I'm assuming I shouldn't show you this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If it's open coil pickups in a ring, it looks cheap/dumb to me, strat or not. Pickup rings in a Flying V/SG is fine, as long as the pickups are covered. That strat though just looks like cheap garbage to me, don't care if it's a signature limited edition custom shop whatever.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 16, 2021)

I've only seen one in person, and it was one of those "don't get close to it, don't touch it, don't look at it" moments directly out of Spinal Tap.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 16, 2021)

These were production guitars right, just super rare? I frickin love that finish!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 16, 2021)

Crungy said:


> These were production guitars right, just super rare? I frickin love that finish!


Yes, made from 1996-1999 for a total of 280 guitars.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 16, 2021)

Maaaaaaan now I really want one lol


----------



## Samark (Aug 17, 2021)

Waited long enough to post the GOAT
Ibanez RG Art-1


----------



## Marked Man (Aug 17, 2021)

Samark said:


> Waited long enough to post the GOAT
> Ibanez RG Art-1
> 
> View attachment 96811
> ...



All bow.....


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 17, 2021)

What a disturbing thread. Took a break from work to browse and holy crap!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 17, 2021)

One off from 1989 with a solid Flame Maple body:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 17, 2021)

One off J Customs for the Chinese market:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 17, 2021)

The Metal-1 hasn't been posted yet? 1 of 12 ever made. Jem 90th Hoshino Anniversary based on this model.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 17, 2021)

RG Time:


----------



## rikwebb (Aug 18, 2021)

ZXIIIT said:


> I've only seen one in person, and it was one of those "don't get close to it, don't touch it, don't look at it" moments directly out of Spinal Tap.



Wes Hauch just recently got one of these off reverb

https://twitter.com/WesHauch/status/1410612310461227015?s=20


----------



## Mendez (Aug 18, 2021)

I have an RGT3120 and RG7CT, if that counts:


















Excuse the paper towels on the trem springs, cheap way to quiet those things down


----------



## KentBrockman (Aug 18, 2021)

Mendez said:


> I have an RGT3120 and RG7CT, if that counts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I did not know this existed. I have a couple of the regular RG3120 (blue/green) but I've been looking for a red/orange one.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 18, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> One off J Customs for the Chinese market:



Man, that one in the middle is hot.
Also had no idea the JEM 90th was based off of a different guitar, that's kind of wild.


----------



## Mendez (Aug 18, 2021)

angryification said:


> Damn, I did not know this existed. I have a couple of the regular RG3120 (blue/green) but I've been looking for a red/orange one.



Yeah man, I'm still looking for the purple one. I missed an opportunity to buy one last year, still kicking myself over it


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 18, 2021)

Mendez said:


> I have an RGT3120 and RG7CT, if that counts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when the 3120 came out, the way the paint fades from body to neck is sweet. Plus it’s neck through!!!


----------



## Samark (Sep 19, 2021)

My favourite of all - Ibanez LACS Chris Broderick


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 19, 2021)

Not often you see an RG425 not far from you. Mighty tempting....


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 19, 2021)

Buy it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 19, 2021)

Samark said:


> My favourite of all - Ibanez LACS Chris Broderick



Jackson has a pro mod guitar right now very similar to that.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 20, 2021)

I can’t figure out how to post pics on this forum anymore :/

If the RG-EGYPT hasn’t been posted yet, that’s gotta make it in here. If I remember right, there are only two of them and they’re both different. Back in the Jemsite days, it was Kevan Geier’s holy grail/white whale that he was chasing for years. I think Kevan had every J-Custom back then and I was lucky enough to play all of them when I crashed at his joint one night. The RG-ART was one that really stuck out to me as being a really great player. I think he ended up selling them all and only had the EGYPT for a short period once he finally got it.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 20, 2021)

This guitar? (This was one of the better pictures I saw when searching.)


----------



## KentBrockman (Sep 21, 2021)

Samark said:


> My favourite of all - Ibanez LACS Chris Broderick



Oof. I wish they made a production RG that had that ZR bridge. Had one on my S420 and it was more-or-less bulletproof when it came to tuning stability. Super smooth as well.

Shame they don't make the ZR bridge anymore though.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 21, 2021)

Crungy said:


> This guitar? (This was one of the better pictures I saw when searching.)
> 
> View attachment 97878



That’s it! One of them, anyway. I believe the two were slightly different, but this is going back over 20 years so my memory is a little foggy.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 21, 2021)

Samark said:


> My favourite of all - Ibanez LACS Chris Broderick
> 
> View attachment 97832
> View attachment 97833
> ...


Jesus christ he makes that 6 string look like a friggin 22 inch starter guitar doesnt he??


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Sep 21, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Jesus christ he makes that 6 string look like a friggin 22 inch starter guitar doesnt he??


dude has some serious mitts on him


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 21, 2021)

angryification said:


> Oof. I wish they made a production RG that had that ZR bridge. Had one on my S420 and it was more-or-less bulletproof when it came to tuning stability. Super smooth as well.
> 
> Shame they don't make the ZR bridge anymore though.



Agreed, I installed a ZR on my RG560 and it was a beast of a guitar to use live.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2021)

UCGR5 Unzipped:


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 22, 2021)

Looking at all 9 pages, I don't believe I've seen any mention of the RG1420 models. Ibanez released them in 2010 and only made 120 of each.





















Not sure if these count as they were not production models.

Muhammed Suicmez's 7 string Ibanez Xiphos.






His 6 string version.






His 7 string Falchion.






Herman Li's (Dragonforce) 7 string Egen.






The Commander in chief (Berit Hagen) 7 string Falchion 7.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 22, 2021)

@Rosal76 your 1st 4 pics don't work/show...


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 22, 2021)

@odibrom those are so rare the pics don't show up !


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2021)

UCEW1QM:


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 22, 2021)

odibrom said:


> @Rosal76 your 1st 4 pics don't work/show...



I don't know what happened. Picture maybe copyrighted??? 

But here's a picture of the RG1420 in flame maple red.






The black haze version.






RG1421 fixed bridge version in blue.






Black haze burst version.






They say the purple version is the rarest of the 1421s' I believe there is only 1 made. Forum member, MaxofMetal knows more info about it than me.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2021)

JCRG5-VV


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2021)

JCRG Gold 1 (1 of 6)


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 24, 2021)

at my local pawn shop….hmmm


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> JCRG Gold 1 (1 of 6)
> 
> View attachment 97962
> 
> View attachment 97963



This was my dream guitar for a long time.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2021)

narad said:


> This was my dream guitar for a long time.



A very nice piece but damn hard to find.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ibanez XP300FXB Xiphos. According to the Ibanez wiki page, this was a spot model in 2009 and didn't appear in their catalogs because of the low quantities made.







XPT750. This model was sold by Sam Ash exclusively and discontinued after one year. I really, really regret not trying to get one of these. 






I think someone already posted the XPT1400TW. But just in case. Also part of a Limited edition series in 2010.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 24, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 98019
> View attachment 98018
> 
> at my local pawn shop….hmmm


 
Get it if you have the chance. Don't let the bolt on joint put you off. These guitars rule. I own a burst version and love it to bits.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 24, 2021)

I havent seen anybody pop these in here..... the ever elusive Ibanez RG970XL and the RG6-CSD2

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG970XL

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG6CSD2


----------



## odibrom (Sep 24, 2021)

@soldierkahn I was looking at your pic and thinking "what is that tape on the headstock doing?"... and then realised, "oh, it's foam to dampen the strings..."... right?

Nice guitars!...


----------



## Crungy (Sep 24, 2021)

Did anyone post this model yet? The picture is from a current one up for sale on Reverb.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 24, 2021)

Crungy said:


> Did anyone post this model yet? The picture is from a current one up for sale on Reverb.
> View attachment 98064



The originals didn't come with EMGs and had a "preamp" to make the "middle" pickup sound like a "neck pickup"... or so I remember.

... where's @Hollowway and his SR7viiSC named as "White Wale"?... that one belongs in this thread.

There's also this Ibanez SRC6 baritone guitar/bass crossover... plenty of videos in youtube!...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 24, 2021)

Yo! Yeah, it probably does! Definitely a rare gitfiddle.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 25, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Yo! Yeah, it probably does! Definitely a rare gitfiddle.
> 
> View attachment 98066


Tosin used one in his “Thump” DVD, IIRC


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 25, 2021)

Metal Mortician said:


> Tosin used one in his “Thump” DVD, IIRC


Oh, really? I’m gonna have to check that out! This instrument has the potential to be super cool. But I haven’t seen anyone come up with a super convincing use case for it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 26, 2021)

J Custom RG Gold-II


----------



## Samark (Sep 26, 2021)

soldierkahn said:


> I havent seen anybody pop these in here..... the ever elusive Ibanez RG970XL and the RG6-CSD2
> 
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG970XL
> 
> ...



Wow, never knew about the CSD2, thanks for sharing
Agreed on 970XL, a forum member owns a couple of real nice ones


----------



## Samark (Sep 26, 2021)

Ibanez JCRG-22 - Pure class

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JCRG-22


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 26, 2021)

I’ve had JPM P2 for few years. It is becomming rare now.




I also once GASed for USRG30 (blue or butterscotch one)
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/USRG30





honourable mention ;-)


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Sep 27, 2021)

Ibanez Serpent


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2021)

odibrom said:


> @soldierkahn I was looking at your pic and thinking "what is that tape on the headstock doing?"... and then realised, "oh, it's foam to dampen the strings..."... right?
> 
> Nice guitars!...




yeah its difficult to see on the 970XL headstock, but thats black foam under the strings, and on the CSD2, its pink foam (i ran out of black at the time of the pic lol)

dont get me wrong, i really dig the CSD2, but it definitely has a different neck profile than the 970XL. The thing I like most.... both have lopros, and both are rocking Fishman Fluence Moderns. I love it, i dont even have to change channels/presets anymore. When im playing in Drop A# I grab my XL, and when i wanna switch to Drop C i grab the CSD


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2021)

Samark said:


> Wow, never knew about the CSD2, thanks for sharing
> Agreed on 970XL, a forum member owns a couple of real nice ones




yeah if i remember right, the guitar on the right used to be my secondary 970XL until I sold it off. Had one in Royal Blue (same finish as the 1077XL) and had one in flat black (still have that one). If I could trade off my CSD2 for another 970XL i would lol. The XL necks are thicker right where they need to be. heres an old one of mine before they seperated


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 29, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 98019
> View attachment 98018
> 
> at my local pawn shop….hmmm


$800?!? Get yer buns down there and rescue it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 1, 2021)

UCGR 'Southbound':


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 1, 2021)

It's totally inconcious to put a so rare axe on a railroad !
Is that 'merican horror story season 11 or I am working for a well known french railways company ?


----------



## odibrom (Oct 1, 2021)

77zark77 said:


> It's totally inconcious to put a so rare axe on a railroad !
> Is that 'merican horror story season 11 or I am working for a well known french railways company ?



It fits the guitar's painting theme...? The railraod must be closed or for private use or something like that.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 1, 2021)

Are there many of these out there? There's plenty of Ergodyne basses but I don't know about the guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2021)

Crungy said:


> Are there many of these out there? There's plenty of Ergodyne basses but I don't know about the guitars.
> View attachment 98292



They were in production for almost a decade, so there's probably plenty out there, but were mainly sold in developing regions and featured the lowest end hardware, so there probably aren't a ton floating around in working order in regions that are active on the larger global marketplaces. I see them on MGR and CL every so often.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 1, 2021)

I've never seen one in the wild. That surprises me they had low end hardware, figured the guitars would be decent. I had an EDB and EDC bass back in the day and they were solid with good bridges.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I've never seen one in the wild. That surprises me they had low end hardware, figured the guitars would be decent. I had an EDB and EDC bass back in the day and they were solid with good bridges.



The guitars either got the Edge Pro II (cheap version of the Edge Pro) or the FAT20 bridge, which was the lower, but not lowest, tier non-locking trem at the time. Pickups were Powersound or "designed by EMG" OEM jobs. 

The basses just got the basic hardware from the 400 and above SR series of the time, which is solid if not anything special.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Oct 2, 2021)

Here's my DN600. It wasn't very expensive, but I don't know anyone else who has one.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 2, 2021)

I've definitely never seen one of those.... How long have you had it?


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 2, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> $800?!? Get yer buns down there and rescue it.


I went back and it was already gone


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2021)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Ibanez Serpent
> View attachment 98147


I'll take "Guitars I didn't like when they came out, but now really want" for $500, Alex.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 2, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I went back and it was already gone


That sucks.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 5, 2021)

I used to own this baby


----------



## odibrom (Oct 5, 2021)

More info please...


----------



## odibrom (Oct 5, 2021)

Ooops, double post... internet is bugged...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 5, 2021)

odibrom said:


> More info please...



On mine? It's a regular Universe but it has an ebony board and chrome (or something shiny) tree of life inlay.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 5, 2021)

Herb Dorklift said:


> On mine? It's a regular Universe but it has an ebony board and chrome (or something shiny) tree of life inlay.


... and how did it get said fingerboard and TOL inlay, was it a custom job or a special edition of some sort?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 5, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... and how did it get said fingerboard and TOL inlay, was it a custom job or a special edition of some sort?



It was a custom job, some guy named Jeremy did it. Can't remember his company, it was years ago!


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Oct 5, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I've definitely never seen one of those.... How long have you had it?



I bought it back in 2013 or 2014 I think.


----------



## Samark (Nov 9, 2021)

IbanezHRG2001
Up on Reverb atm


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 9, 2021)

Shows what I know. I always assumed guitars like this never got played.


----------



## Samark (Feb 18, 2022)

My Ibanez folder is getting bigger by the day so will be updating the thread. In the meantime, here is a banger collection that almost matches @IbanezDaemon's


----------



## Samark (Feb 18, 2022)

James Monteith's LACS RGD


----------



## Rocka Rolla (Feb 19, 2022)

Something a little different that's not very common...


----------



## Crungy (Feb 19, 2022)

What's the story on this one?


----------



## Rocka Rolla (Feb 19, 2022)

Crungy said:


> What's the story on this one?


My Iceman? It was an exclusive run for Hermes Music in the mid 2010's. It's got a flamed spalted maple top though you can't really see the flame in that shot


----------



## Crungy (Feb 19, 2022)

I see it now that mention it! That's really cool and I've definitely never seen one before.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 19, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom S540 Japan. The infamous 'Itch' J Custom as the lacquer contains a constituent of poison ivy and is a nightmare to work with. Only 12 pieces made.
> 
> View attachment 96083





Musiscience said:


> Do you have more info on this? Super interesting. Why did they integrate that component in there/what we’re the benefits of it?
> 
> Edit: never mind my question, it seems that it’s a traditional Japanese laquer/technique called Urushi. The laquer is derived from poison oak or poison ivy. Super interesting, but must be a real pain for the luthier.


Just had a quick read through this entire thread. I had to quote this post, because I'm impressed they even made 12 of those. Urushi lacquer is EXTREMELY laborious to work with, and it has to be done by hand. It's obtained from a tree related to poison ivy that only grows in specific regions of Japan and East Asia, and each tree can supposedly be sapped only once in its lifetime. Artisans train for years applying urushi, and often specialize on a single technique. When fully cured, the lacquer is harmless (unless you're allergic to it), but the fresh sap is quite poisonous and is a strong irritant, so traditionally artisans undergo a few years of training where they focus on developing immunity by exposure. They usually apply something like 30-40+ layers of the stuff, and each layer has to cure for over a week at very controlled humidity levels. The technique they seem to have used on that particular Ibanez is probably particularly difficult, as it requires building up many layers of differently colored urushi and then sanding it all back down to expose the colors. It's also an extremely hard substance when cured, and very scratch resistant. It discolors rapidly under direct UV light.

The stuff is really fascinating, and it's a whole world in and of itself. One of my other hobbies outside of guitars are fountain pens, and Japanese fountain pens are particularly popular and well regarded. Urushi is usually only used on the most expensive and luxurious pens. A plain black or red urushi pen usually goes for, at the VERY least ~$700, more normally on the $1000 range.

I've had this idea of applying urushi to a guitar for years, but always thought it too laborious and expensive. Little did I know that Ibanez had made one, let alone an S-series and using such a beautiful looking method!


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 19, 2022)

Also, one of these guys (Ibanez AX38) is for sale local to me for 400 CAD... Not sure what these usually go for, but gosh do I LOVE this shape. I am very tempted.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 20, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Just had a quick read through this entire thread. I had to quote this post, because I'm impressed they even made 12 of those. Urushi lacquer is EXTREMELY laborious to work with, and it has to be done by hand. It's obtained from a tree related to poison ivy that only grows in specific regions of Japan and East Asia, and each tree can supposedly be sapped only once in its lifetime. Artisans train for years applying urushi, and often specialize on a single technique. When fully cured, the lacquer is harmless (unless you're allergic to it), but the fresh sap is quite poisonous and is a strong irritant, so traditionally artisans undergo a few years of training where they focus on developing immunity by exposure. They usually apply something like 30-40+ layers of the stuff, and each layer has to cure for over a week at very controlled humidity levels. The technique they seem to have used on that particular Ibanez is probably particularly difficult, as it requires building up many layers of differently colored urushi and then sanding it all back down to expose the colors. It's also an extremely hard substance when cured, and very scratch resistant. It discolors rapidly under direct UV light.
> 
> The stuff is really fascinating, and it's a whole world in and of itself. One of my other hobbies outside of guitars are fountain pens, and Japanese fountain pens are particularly popular and well regarded. Urushi is usually only used on the most expensive and luxurious pens. A plain black or red urushi pen usually goes for, at the VERY least ~$700, more normally on the $1000 range.
> 
> I've had this idea of applying urushi to a guitar for years, but always thought it too laborious and expensive. Little did I know that Ibanez had made one, let alone an S-series and using such a beautiful looking method!


a coworker of mine got some imported massage sticks/tools from some asian country and they were unknowingly cured with this stuff. He pretty much rubbed these lacquered sticks all over his body and had the worst reaction you could imagine. He missed work for about 3-4 days as he couldn't even walk or put on clothes as he was in so much pain.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 20, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> a coworker of mine got some imported massage sticks/tools from some asian country and they were unknowingly cured with this stuff. He pretty much rubbed these lacquered sticks all over his body and had the worst reaction you could imagine. He missed work for about 3-4 days as he couldn't even walk or put on clothes as he was in so much pain.


God, I shouldn't be laughing, but that's hilarious  those tools either weren't cured correctly, or your coworker has some bad allergies to the stuff. Or both. I've read a few accounts of people receiving pens that were rushed out and didn't finish curing before shipping, and caused bad reactions to the owner. Other people sometimes get their pens and wait a couple of weeks before taking it out of the box.

I got one in 2020, and it was completely fine as far curing goes.
I did end up returning it for other quality control reasons though. It was a pen that got a lot of hype for being a "cheap" urushi pen, but the cheapness showed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, one of these guys (Ibanez AX38) is for sale local to me for 400 CAD... Not sure what these usually go for, but gosh do I LOVE this shape. I am very tempted.
> View attachment 103504



Get it if you can. These kind of Ibbys don't stay available for very long.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2022)

Samark said:


> My Ibanez folder is getting bigger by the day so will be updating the thread. In the meantime, here is a banger collection that almost matches @IbanezDaemon's
> View attachment 103437



Surprised you found that, Kevan prefers that pics not get posted of the RG Egypt to keep people from making knockoffs


----------



## Metal Mortician (Feb 20, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, one of these guys (Ibanez AX38) is for sale local to me for 400 CAD... Not sure what these usually go for, but gosh do I LOVE this shape. I am very tempted.
> View attachment 103504


Looks like a precursor to the Falchion


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Get it if you can. These kind of Ibbys don't stay available for very long.



Oh man I swear I'm tempted. But I am running short on guitar space, and I'm also about to put a deposit on something guitar related that I've been wanting for years. I'm gonna be kicking myself about this for a while, but I think I'll sadly let this one go in the end.



Metal Mortician said:


> Looks like a precursor to the Falchion


Kinda does eh? I find it funny how Ibanez branded these, too. "Axstar by Ibanez". I know very little about these though, I literally learned about them through that classifieds post


----------



## ajsfreily (Feb 21, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> I don't think I've ever even seen a V shaped Ibanez before. Bravo!


Really, there are many different V models out there., I have an old one called the Rocket Roll


----------



## JimF (Feb 21, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, one of these guys (Ibanez AX38) is for sale local to me for 400 CAD... Not sure what these usually go for, but gosh do I LOVE this shape. I am very tempted.
> View attachment 103504




Looks like a BC Rich Stealth made from marshmallow


----------



## vortex_infinium (Feb 21, 2022)

Samark said:


> IbanezHRG2001
> Up on Reverb atm











2001 Ibanez J Custom HRG2001 AAAA Maple, Spot Model 1 of 6, Japan Ikebe w/ Case | Reverb


Up for sale, a 2001 Ibanez J Custom model HRG2001 electric guitar in 100% original condition and in perfect working order, complete with the original hardshell case. The HRG2001 was made exclusively for the Japanese retailer Ikebe Gakki in 2001, considered a "spot model" since it was a non-catalo...




reverb.com





Jesus the pics of that body.

I been having a 'thing' for 1pc/2pc Flame bodies recently. Even just 1pc Flame tops too. But they just don't exist for normies like myself... D:


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 21, 2022)

Some very nice Ibbies here. Some I never before.

My little swirl family


----------



## Samark (Feb 25, 2022)

Considering the name of this website

Ibanez S5407 



And a very nice LACS S540


----------



## Tree (Feb 25, 2022)

That’s an interesting setup for that bridge.


----------



## Thesius (Feb 25, 2022)

Samark said:


> Considering the name of this website
> 
> Ibanez S5407
> View attachment 103856
> ...


I want that LACS gaw damn


----------



## tedtan (Feb 26, 2022)

Thesius said:


> I want that LACS gaw damn


It was for sale a couple of years back. Somewhere around $5K USD if memory serves.


----------



## Aewrik (Feb 26, 2022)

Samark said:


> View attachment 103859


That is a thick slab for a top... more than 1/2 inch, right?


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 26, 2022)

I have enjoyed watching to your rare guitars, I dont have too many guitars, but let me show you these two beauties that I own. The DCM100 and my Dino Cazares RGDR7 LACS


----------



## Crungy (Mar 2, 2022)

Can't say I've seen one of these before, it's on Reverb right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Can't say I've seen one of these before, it's on Reverb right now.
> 
> View attachment 104022



85' PR1660

The little brother to the PL2660. Good guitars, if you can get over the clunky ProRock'r trem.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 2, 2022)

I was browsing my facebook and in the Ibanez RG group someone posted the EBAY sale for one of the Ibanez RG rarest birds, the RG _time_ / RG _clock gear_ at... 30k!... yeah... price speculation crazyness on COVID era...







Pot smoking link here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1241904265...teid=0&campid=5338673123&toolid=20008&mkevt=1

This is just an RG with a laser etched top, not like the recent 50th anniversary JPCS and LACS run... yeah it's cool, but not 30K cool. I bet it will sit there for ages... or maybe not, what do I know...


----------



## Crungy (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd say 10% of 30k cool, and what's up with the headstock? You can barely see an Ibanez logo... Were there more than one of these specific guitars?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I'd say 10% of 30k cool, and what's up with the headstock? You can barely see an Ibanez logo... Were there more than one of these specific guitars?



That's the only one ever made.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I'd say 10% of 30k cool, and what's up with the headstock? You can barely see an Ibanez logo... Were there more than one of these specific guitars?



I think it's a one-of, I'd say it values 4k max for rarity and uniqueness, but not 30k... I think we are now seeing the true effects of the Covid virus: pot smoking craziness...

Headstock logo seems legit, but no series number in its back...


----------



## Crungy (Mar 2, 2022)

Okay okay 4k, not a penny more! 

I know I've seen pictures of that guitar before but did not remember the headstock. I'm kind of surprised that's the direction they went, I think it detracts from the overall look.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 2, 2022)

I bought a few J Customs of the guy selling that RG Time. Some rare pieces always reasonably priced. The sale of the RG Time was discussed and if memory serves me correct the price was nowhere near what it is now.


----------



## Crungy (Mar 2, 2022)

It's a bit excessive! Maybe the current owner's wife said he has to sell it, but didn't say when it had to sell....


----------



## Tree (Mar 2, 2022)

Could be an effort just to eschew low ballers, if we’re being optimistic.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 2, 2022)

4k for that guitar is a super FAIR price tag in my opinion... Its rarity doesn't justify it being on pair (well, almost the double of many of them) with the latest JPCS or LACS as spoken on the 2022 Ibanez thread. The guy is smoking something heavy (I don't mean to be disrespectful to @IbanezDaemon's friend/acknowledged seller)...


----------



## electriceye (Mar 2, 2022)

odibrom said:


> 4k for that guitar is a super FAIR price tag in my opinion... Its rarity doesn't justify it being on pair (well, almost the double of many of them) with the latest JPCS or LACS as spoken on the 2022 Ibanez thread. The guy is smoking something heavy (I don't mean to be disrespectful to @IbanezDaemon's friend/acknowledged seller)...



Laser etching costs virtually nothing for anyone, esp a company like Ibanez. To be frank, that axe just looks cheap to me. Maybe it's nicer in person, but I wouldn't drop 2k on that, even if it's a one-off. Sooooooooooo much more could be done with it and it doesn't hold a candle to many Prestige's, IMO.


----------



## Thesius (Mar 2, 2022)

I would definitely pay more than 4k on a one-off Ibanez. I don't have the 30k to spend but if you are a collector of things 4k isn't bad at all for your favorite brand imo.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 2, 2022)

electriceye said:


> Laser etching costs virtually nothing for anyone, esp a company like Ibanez. To be frank, that axe just looks cheap to me. Maybe it's nicer in person, but I wouldn't drop 2k on that, even if it's a one-off. Sooooooooooo much more could be done with it and it doesn't hold a candle to many Prestige's, IMO.



I totally agree with you on the guitar's value. However, nowadays, laser etching is kind of something trivial, but 15-20 years ago (more or less the age of the guitar??) it was way more expensive and kind of a novelty. The thing is that that this particular guitar is super hyped because of that at the time it was produced. By today's standards... meh...

Regarding being compared to regular Prestiges, this one features special finishes on wood and hardware, which can raise the cost a bit regarding regular production samples. Quality wise, as how solid it is, fret condition and all that, I think it should be at the Perstige / Uppercut quality level, eventually at the J-Custom level, hence my evaluation of 4K top.

Unfortunately, this guitar cannot be played as any guitar is meant to, or it will depreciate its resale value/investment, so that is a big NO for me. Its finish looks kind of fragile and easily ding-able and scratch-able... buying a guitar like that to have it hang on the wall or closed in a hard shell case isn't interesting. If they made a production out of this, now that would be another story and a pretty interesting move from Ibanez... I bet it would be priced a bit above the 2.5K of the Prestige level...


----------



## vortex_infinium (Mar 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Regarding being compared to regular Prestiges, this one features special finishes on wood and hardware, which can raise the cost a bit regarding regular production samples. Quality wise, as how solid it is, fret condition and all that, I think it should be at the Perstige / Uppercut quality level, eventually at the J-Custom level, hence my evaluation of 4K top.
> 
> Unfortunately, this guitar cannot be played as any guitar is meant to, or it will depreciate its resale value/investment, so that is a big NO for me. Its finish looks kind of fragile and easily ding-able and scratch-able... buying a guitar like that to have it hang on the wall or closed in a hard shell case isn't interesting. If they made a production out of this, now that would be another story and a pretty interesting move from Ibanez... I bet it would be priced a bit above the 2.5K of the Prestige level...



That's the thing about valuing guitars as a player, doesn't that mean you also have to play them, as a player? 

Using these valuations, but also as someone who has no interest in this specific instrument, it's now a $2500 guitar, with a $1500 luxury addition. 

One may not be interested in the rarity, preservation of, or even care for the additional cost, and may just be willing to dispose $1500 more for a something that they are more happy with. While this idea is not personally my thing: I know many people who derive value and enjoyment from owning and/or using rare things, simply because others cannot have what they have, even if they wanted to. They neither care for the investment nor the cultural rarity.

If the RG-TIME was just sitting there for $4000 and I did not care for it but wanted a $2500 Ibanez, I might justify that extra $1500.
But also, If the RG-TIME was just sitting there for $4000 I'd probably eat the $4000 and own that guitar never to see the light of day again.
Then again I daily play my 20063 in the kitchen while cooking so I'm probably out of my mind...


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I totally agree with you on the guitar's value. However, nowadays, laser etching is kind of something trivial, but 15-20 years ago (more or less the age of the guitar??) it was way more expensive and kind of a novelty. The thing is that that this particular guitar is super hyped because of that at the time it was produced. By today's standards... meh...
> 
> Regarding being compared to regular Prestiges, this one features special finishes on wood and hardware, which can raise the cost a bit regarding regular production samples. Quality wise, as how solid it is, fret condition and all that, I think it should be at the Perstige / Uppercut quality level, eventually at the J-Custom level, hence my evaluation of 4K top.
> 
> Unfortunately, this guitar cannot be played as any guitar is meant to, or it will depreciate its resale value/investment, so that is a big NO for me. Its finish looks kind of fragile and easily ding-able and scratch-able... buying a guitar like that to have it hang on the wall or closed in a hard shell case isn't interesting. If they made a production out of this, now that would be another story and a pretty interesting move from Ibanez... I bet it would be priced a bit above the 2.5K of the Prestige level...


I share your sentiment. I don't like guitars that are just meant for display, even if they are playable and setup great. I don't like the unease that comes with handling a rare / expensive guitar. If the guitar is so exotic or sensitive that the player has to be extra careful to prevent any dings or any scratches - that's a fail . It's not about the player anymore in that regard - the focus shifts on the instrument and how exotic it is.

That said, if I were to compare a Jem777 with an equally priced 'gaudy' guitar with gold hardware etc, I'd pick the Jem777. The Jem looks the part. It begs to be played. Whereas, the equally priced 'gaudy' guitar has this "you can look but you can't touch" philosophy about it . This is of course subjective to me.

So what Im saying is that - the aesthics matter. If it has the fragile look, it'll make me not want to play it, cause I don't like to sit stiff when I play. Whereas if it looks like it's accessible and doesn't care to be dinged - more at ease I am at moving around and taking it to rehearsals - not letting it's so called 'high value' or high maintenance get in my way of playing it. 

Sometimes, for me, too much gaudiness can work against a product for the reason I stated. 


(damn, writing this just fucking reminded me how much I want a Jem777 one day)


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 3, 2022)

Problem with that RG Time is that 99.9% of Ibanez fans don't know it exists and 99.9% of those who do wouldn't drop that sort of money on it. Info is very scarce as to when and where it was actually made. I could be wrong on this but I vaguely remember Rich from Ibanez Rules might have mentioned somewhere that it was Korean made, the serial number could well be a Incheon Korean Serial number., those I think had the W Prefix though not sure if they ran to 8 digits The Giger models with the etched tops were Korean/Indo made. Again I might be wrong on this. It's always been considered as a J Custom and there are a pile of other one offs made from around that time period which I would say were prototype models that never went into production.


----------



## Jesse7620 (Mar 3, 2022)

Samark said:


> Hoping to get some mod support here to put together a rare Ibanez thread. Fandom/Jemsite are good sources however, pictures are lacking there. We can adjust as we go and hyperlink to particular posts and update models when we can. Try to upload pictures to a safe source so we don't have to go through what happened when Photobucket decided to delete half of the internet.
> 
> Start with the JC-FM1 - https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JC-FM1
> 
> ...


Nice guitars


----------



## electriceye (Mar 3, 2022)

jl-austin said:


> Shows what I know. I always assumed guitars like this never got played.



I think it's a crime if a guitar isn't played, no matter the price or rarity. Otherwise, what's the point of making them? To me, it's like when some lame-ass rich person buys a Porsche 911 and never really DRIVES the car. You can practically hear the soul of the car (or guitar) screaming in agony.

Hell, Kirk Hammett paid an estimated $3M for Greenie. He plays it on stage every show.


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2022)

electriceye said:


> I think it's a crime if a guitar isn't played, no matter the price or rarity. Otherwise, what's the point of making them? To me, it's like when some lame-ass rich person buys a Porsche 911 and never really DRIVES the car. You can practically hear the soul of the car (or guitar) screaming in agony.
> 
> Hell, Kirk Hammett paid an estimated $3M for Greenie. He plays it on stage every show.


I hear the soul of the car expressing deep gratitude for the rich person paying that much so that it could exist in the first place.


----------



## JimF (Mar 4, 2022)

For me, the car analogy works better when you think of classics, or appreciating rare cars. 
The car already exists, and it could go to person A who will drive it hard, take it on track, use it as intended, enjoy it, etc or Person B who locks it up as an "asset" and never takes it out.
Since all the financial shenanigans in the past 15 years, more and more people are preferring to invest their money into a tangible object rather than a bank. More and more people with minimal interest in cars are buying up classics, appreciating rarities, or hinted at modern classics, and locking them away.
I've no issue with people babying their car and choosing to look at it and polish it rather than smash it round a circuit, giving it a biannual trip out; but locked away investment portfolios really grind my gears (pun intended).


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 4, 2022)

electriceye said:


> I think it's a crime if a guitar isn't played, no matter the price or rarity. Otherwise, what's the point of making them? To me, it's like when some lame-ass rich person buys a Porsche 911 and never really DRIVES the car. You can practically hear the soul of the car (or guitar) screaming in agony.
> 
> Hell, Kirk Hammett paid an estimated $3M for Greenie. He plays it on stage every show.


It's like they have a 30k guitar, so the next 4k guitar seems reasonable in contrast.


----------



## Crungy (Mar 5, 2022)

Another one on Reverb. Not sure how rare they actually are but I've never seen one.


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Mar 15, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I'd say 10% of 30k cool, and what's up with the headstock? You can barely see an Ibanez logo... Were there more than one of these specific guitars?


Yep'. The RG Star & RG Egypt are probably "one-off" made in the same spirit and years. (Don't have pics)


----------



## Crungy (Mar 16, 2022)

Seems like this needs a Batman logo


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 16, 2022)

i get both perspectives, i love when a high value guitar is used to its full potential, and i also get the appeal of preserving the historical accuracy and appreciating it for what it is, serving as more of a caretaker and enjoying it but not riding it hard.

if you play a vintage guitar enough you will have to change things on it. some 65 strats in particular have freakishly thin veneer boards that can only take a couple refrets.

once you are getting into paying to paying 10k+ for a guitar its not just a “tool” unless you want it to be and i get both schools of thought and where they came from, they can co exist in my world


----------



## alvaro89 (Mar 16, 2022)

Not the rarest here but rare enough  

RG670DX-VM 1993



 

UV777GR 1991


 

77GMC 1991


----------



## Samark (Mar 16, 2022)

^^^Very, very nice! Great swirl on that GMC

Not the rarest but still very tasty, the RG2120K Koa








RG2120K


The RG2120K is an RG series solid body electric guitar model introduced by Ibanez in 2001. It was made in Japan by FujiGen and although it was badged and marketed as a Prestige, its construction, specs and details such as the serial number stamp mark it as being built by the J Custom team. The...




ibanez.fandom.com


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 17, 2022)

Not sure if this is considered rare but I bought a SZ1220 and it should arrive next week! Only SZ model Made in Japan and only sold in Europe!


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 21, 2022)

Thoughts on the $99,999 crackhead Ibanez Iceman with the maple fingerboard from the LACS - it does not even tickle your calls at that price?!?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2022)

Cockandballs said:


> Thoughts on the $99,999 crackhead Ibanez Iceman with the maple fingerboard from the LACS - it does not even tickle your calls at that price?!?!



Only thing that bothers me is they have the fucking gall to charge shipping. Shipping?! For fuck's sake.


----------



## Thesius (Mar 21, 2022)

Cockandballs said:


> Thoughts on the $99,999 crackhead Ibanez Iceman with the maple fingerboard from the LACS - it does not even tickle your calls at that price?!?!


His loss is your gain


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Only thing that bothers me is they have the fucking gall to charge shipping. Shipping?! For fuck's sake.



I'm just bothered we had to watch that like 15 min video detailing about how he got it and how genuinely excited he was for the guitar and it was just a prop to help flip it. Youtubers...


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2022)

narad said:


> I'm just bothered we had to watch that like 15 min video detailing about how he got it and how genuinely excited he was for the guitar and it was just a prop to help flip it. Youtubers...


That's my problem. I genuinely enjoy his videos and I get that flipping guitars is his business, but listing it for a 600%+ profit margin is just obscene, bordering on insulting. It reminds me of Toone, except with a different flavor of egocentrism.


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> That's my problem. I genuinely enjoy his videos and I get that flipping guitars is his business, but listing it for a 600%+ profit margin is just obscene, bordering on insulting. It reminds me of Toone, except with a different flavor of egocentrism.



Oh, I thought he was just an enthusiast / didn't realize flipping was his thing. I think I saw him restoring some old super beat up vintage LP before, and that's definitely the type of content I like if it's like how a guy is going about getting a classic instrument on a high, but still reasonable budget. If it's just to flip...well...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2022)

There's nothing wrong with flipping stuff, this is just, as @eelblack2 put it best, "tacky" as fuck.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

I definitely can appreciate good business sense, but after all that “THE best”, “THE greatest”, it’s a little telegraphed and obvious. I will never try to profit that way.


----------



## narad (Mar 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's nothing wrong with flipping stuff, this is just, as @eelblack2 put it best, "tacky" as fuck.


I'm not sure exactly where I draw the line - we all sell things, we all try to get as much as possible for them when we do. I don't understand exactly why, but Essex Recording Studio can rot in hell, while the guy that can that can make 15% at sell time Is the guy I'm like taking notes from. When I got my TB-2W before like anyone else on earth and sold it for $2k, I was super happy about it. I think it's the superlatives, and also usually the excuses, and the timeframe, and the repetition. Like Essex buys from Reverb, lists it immediately on Reverb for 10x, and says people should buy it because he's giving back to the community and everyone can visit and experience this great collection of guitars, and somehow managed to get most of the nice lawsuit ESPs that were around the UK.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2022)

narad said:


> I'm not sure exactly where I draw the line - we all sell things, we all try to get as much as possible for them when we do. I don't understand exactly why, but Essex Recording Studio can rot in hell, while the guy that can that can make 15% at sell time Is the guy I'm like taking notes from. When I got my TB-2W before like anyone else on earth and sold it for $2k, I was super happy about it. I think it's the superlatives, and also usually the excuses, and the timeframe, and the repetition. Like Essex buys from Reverb, lists it immediately on Reverb for 10x, and says people should buy it because he's giving back to the community and everyone can visit and experience this great collection of guitars, and somehow managed to get most of the nice lawsuit ESPs that were around the UK.



I only have a real problem when it just feels yucky. I know that's hard to pinpoint, but in this case the video is what got me.

I think if he had just said "this thing is nuts, but papa wants a speedboat" I would have been on board.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "This thing is nuts, but papa wants a speedboat"



I agree with that. And also with @narad on the fact that it's the timeline that kills me. A couple of years down the line is fine. But like... It JUST came out, and you're trying to turn that kinda profit? Jeez... tacky indeed.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 21, 2022)

I wonder for how it will sit at those values... or for how much it will really sell... a guitar is only the relation between the strings and fretboard
All the rest is just... details...?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

It may also be a question of $ liquidity. Those 50th are absurdly pricey.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> I definitely can appreciate good business sense, but after all that “THE best”, “THE greatest”, it’s a little telegraphed and obvious. I will never try to profit that way.



You sell guitars? 

As for the other, flippers gotta' flip


----------



## odibrom (Mar 21, 2022)

I think we just missed the point with Trogly (?), he is not a youtuber, he is a guitar salesman with Youtube as his advertisement platform, easy, cheap and potentially money making if the views are up there...


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 21, 2022)

The whole thing has really turned me off to Ibanez. Give real guitar players a chance to win or do a smaller run with custom options. These “one offs” are a joke and highly overrated and the LACS stuff I’ve played before is nice. Like $4k-$5K tops nice. Anything more is a bit ridiculous. Curious who is more of a putz the guy selling it for $99,000 plus shipping or the guy willing to pay that much. And it’s an Iceman - the least of the cool in guitar shapes.


----------



## xzacx (Mar 21, 2022)

narad said:


> I'm not sure exactly where I draw the line - we all sell things, we all try to get as much as possible for them when we do. I don't understand exactly why, but Essex Recording Studio can rot in hell, while the guy that can that can make 15% at sell time Is the guy I'm like taking notes from. When I got my TB-2W before like anyone else on earth and sold it for $2k, I was super happy about it. I think it's the superlatives, and also usually the excuses, and the timeframe, and the repetition. Like Essex buys from Reverb, lists it immediately on Reverb for 10x, and says people should buy it because he's giving back to the community and everyone can visit and experience this great collection of guitars, and somehow managed to get most of the nice lawsuit ESPs that were around the UK.


The thing that bothered me with Essex was there was a particular guitar he bought that had a handful of not-horrbile-but-very-much-in-need-of-disclosure issues, and immediately re-listed it in better condition than the listing he bought it from with none of the issues mentioned or shown in the images. He also said it was from his personal collection—even though he bought it from the U.S. and resisted the same day, so he clearly didn't even have in his possession. It just made me think that it was a seller I wasn't going to deal with in the future. 

I don't really care about flippers and that stuff in general. I really only look for one-off stuff for the most part, so if it's something I want, I don't really care what their story is and that kind of thing. Do I want the guitar and am I willing to pay the asking price—those are really the only things that ultimately matter. If people want to list stuff for unreasonable prices and let it sit forever, I don't really mind. It's even entertaining in the sense it's cool to see some of that stuff listed and get a good look at it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2022)

Cockandballs said:


> The whole thing has really turned me off to Ibanez. Give real guitar players a chance to win or do a smaller run with custom options. These “one offs” are a joke and highly overrated and the LACS stuff I’ve played before is nice. Like $4k-$5K tops nice. Anything more is a bit ridiculous. Curious who is more of a putz the guy selling it for $99,000 plus shipping or the guy willing to pay that much. And it’s an Iceman - the least of the cool in guitar shapes.


The Iceman shape is awesome. 



xzacx said:


> The thing that bothered me with Essex was there was a particular guitar he bought that had a handful of not-horrbile-but-very-much-in-need-of-disclosure issues, and immediately re-listed it in better condition than the listing he bought it from with none of the issues mentioned or shown in the images. He also said it was from his personal collection—even though he bought it from the U.S. and resisted the same day, so he clearly didn't even have in his possession. It just made me think that it was a seller I wasn't going to deal with in the future.
> 
> I don't really care about flippers and that stuff in general. I really only look for one-off stuff for the most part, so if it's something I want, I don't really care what their story is and that kind of thing. Do I want the guitar and am I willing to pay the asking price—those are really the only things that ultimately matter. If people want to list stuff for unreasonable prices and let it sit forever, I don't really mind. It's even entertaining in the sense it's cool to see some of that stuff listed and get a good look at it.


I did a lot of reading and investigating before I got my Edwards E-Scythe in January of last year. He had a video of one up on YouTube, saying that it was an extremely rare instrument and the only in Europe... there is literally Musamaailma a 3 hour flight away from England pumping these things into Europe, and they've been doing so forever. Not to mention people buy these directly from Japan all the time. I didn't get to see what it had sold for.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 21, 2022)

xzacx said:


> The thing that bothered me with Essex was there was a particular guitar he bought that had a handful of not-horrbile-but-very-much-in-need-of-disclosure issues, and immediately re-listed it in better condition than the listing he bought it from with none of the issues mentioned or shown in the images. He also said it was from his personal collection—even though he bought it from the U.S. and resisted the same day, so he clearly didn't even have in his possession. It just made me think that it was a seller I wasn't going to deal with in the future.
> 
> I don't really care about flippers and that stuff in general. I really only look for one-off stuff for the most part, so if it's something I want, I don't really care what their story is and that kind of thing. Do I want the guitar and am I willing to pay the asking price—those are really the only things that ultimately matter. If people want to list stuff for unreasonable prices and let it sit forever, I don't really mind. It's even entertaining in the sense it's cool to see some of that stuff listed and get a good look at it.


I've passed on a couple of used Prestige RGs on eBay where the seller tried to cover up the fact they'd just bought it to flip for profit and was less honest about the condition than the previous seller. They even used the previous owner's listing photos, but omitted any showing close-ups of cosmetic damage. I really wouldn't have minded them making a profit out of me, if the guitar was as advertised, but the 'condition' and photos were intentionally misleading. Not a bad idea to check 'sold items' before bidding...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 21, 2022)

alvaro89 said:


> Not the rarest here but rare enough
> 
> RG670DX-VM 1993
> 
> ...


That's a really nice swirl!


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 21, 2022)

Cockandballs said:


> Thoughts on the $99,999 crackhead Ibanez Iceman with the maple fingerboard from the LACS - it does not even tickle your calls at that price?!?!


You mean the one that's listed as only 'very good' condition, despite having barely left the factory?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

There were only 2 of each color when I grabbed these, and I think the other pair were split. Neck thru and lopro, not the other fufu trem


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Tiger from Rich


----------



## electriceye (Mar 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Only thing that bothers me is they have the fucking gall to charge shipping. Shipping?! For fuck's sake.


If I paid $100k for a fucking guitar, it better damn well be hand-delivered by men in a Brinks truck, accompanied by a few very hot women willing to spend lot of time hearing me, uh, play.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Gold and Paint


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

6 of these, have dos


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Only 1 of this


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

1 of 2, other no vine. Setneck S


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Metal-1. Ironically, I have 2


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 21, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> There were only 2 of each color when I grabbed these, and I think the other pair were split. Neck thru and lopro, not the other fufu trem


I love the combination of the figuring and colour on the blue one. Looks like the ocean.


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Only 1 of this
> View attachment 105255


Thank for only one of those pieces of shit exist. Hopefully it will get destroyed by the owner. I can’t unsee this horses assful of fuck


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Metal-1. Ironically, I have 2
> View attachment 105268


Looks like it melted in a car wreck. Next.


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> 1 of 2, other no vine. Setneck S
> View attachment 105256
> Eh. Ju


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

Eh. Music Man Sabre is close and it’s a better guitar for the price


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Tiger from Rich
> View attachment 105251
> Awful. Is that an LA custom shop 50th anniversary for $49,999. Unless that’s an acutial Tasmania tiger or extinct wood from the rain forest filled with dinosaur eggs. It looks like someone did an art project.


----------



## Cockandballs (Mar 22, 2022)

electriceye said:


> If I paid $100k for a fucking guitar, it better damn well be hand-delivered by men in a Brinks truck, accompanied by a few very hot women willing to spend lot of time hearing me, uh, play.


Balls should be tickled for that price plus Steve Vai and Joe Satriani will cook you dinner


----------



## Thesius (Mar 22, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Gold and Paint
> View attachment 105252


Need that gold in my life


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 22, 2022)

Cockandballs said:


> Thoughts on the $99,999 crackhead Ibanez Iceman with the maple fingerboard from the LACS - it does not even tickle your calls at that price?!?!


Shall we all put it our carts 10x per day?


----------



## DCM_Allan (Mar 22, 2022)

Here is an RGA LACS


----------



## DCM_Allan (Mar 22, 2022)

This is a rare RG652 in trans apple candy red. It’s the only one I’ve seen


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 22, 2022)

DCM_Allan said:


> This is a rare RG652 in trans apple candy red. It’s the only one I’ve seen
> View attachment 105281
> View attachment 105282


Is this maybe a refinish? Such an odd RG652 between the trans red and what looks to be black limba? Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Mar 22, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Is this maybe a refinish? Such an odd RG652 between the trans red and what looks to be black limba? Looks pretty cool though.


I had the same idea, but I doubt about it, because unless it was made by Ibanez japan or lacs, when you make a refinish, it will rip the logo and they will put a new one, and just covering the logo with tape, won’t be easy, and is not going to leave the logo edges so fine like this one, it was not made for an artist, I think was a very limited run for Europe or Japan.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 22, 2022)

UCGR 'Aliens Revenge'


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Mar 22, 2022)

I don't mean to be disrespectful, but those air brushed painted Ibanez are so... lame... not appealing to me at all...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 26, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I don't mean to be disrespectful, but those air brushed painted Ibanez are so... lame... not appealing to me at all...


No lamer than the seemingly far more common air-brished painted Jacksons or Deans though. I'm convinced one of them was the instigator.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> No lamer than the seemingly far more common air-brished painted Jacksons or Deans though. I'm convinced one of them was the instigator.



You had to of been there to get it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 26, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I don't mean to be disrespectful, but those air brushed painted Ibanez are so... lame... not appealing to me at all...



My brain told me 7th Son of a 7th Son but nope.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Mar 26, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> My brain told me 7th Son of a 7th Son but nope.


Same at first glance.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 26, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> No lamer than the seemingly far more common air-brished painted Jacksons or Deans though. I'm convinced one of them was the instigator.


Might be true, thankfully, I'm not aware of those... 



Seabeast2000 said:


> My brain told me 7th Son of a 7th Son but nope.



... well... errr, I don't know how to say this but... eerrrr... is that a guitar painted after an album cover from DT? ...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2022)

This just popped up on my Reverb feed, never seen an SC in blue. Lovely.





Ibanez S Classic SC620 1620 1996 Blueish Colouration (SLB) | Reverb


Ibanez S Classic SC620. Premium range guitar in mid 90s. Very good if not excellent condition. All original apart from added gold Gotoh locking tuners (my addition - originals come with the guitar). This is potentially one of early prototype models as I dont think S Classics appeared in the catalog




reverb.com


----------



## zw470 (Jul 1, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> This just popped up on my Reverb feed, never seen an SC in blue. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should have used that headstock on the AZ series instead of the melted RG headstock.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't mind the current headstock but good call


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 2, 2022)

Not super crazy, but nonetheless rare. RG620QM.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 2, 2022)

DougESP said:


> Not super crazy, but nonetheless rare. RG620QM.
> 
> View attachment 109956


... why is that guitar rare? Low production number?


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 2, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... why is that guitar rare? Low production number?



Made 2 years, offered only in Asia. They made them in 1997 (Wizard neck) and in 2002 (Ultra neck). The last 2 I saw for sale was $1,400 (sold) and $2,500 for sale now so they are pretty cheap, but really nice playing guitars.






Ibanez RG 620 BM SOL 1997 Burled Mahogany | Reverb


Ibanez RG 620 BM SOL. If you are looking for this, you know it is extremely rare. The guitar is mint and comes with a hard case and it has been upgraded with Seymour Duncan Black Winter pick-ups. Description of the guitar can be found here The finish is done with Stained Oil and it is outstanding




reverb.com













Ibanez RG620QM - Whiskey Brown - Japan - 2002 - RARE! | Reverb


IBANEZ RG 620 QM – Whiskey Brown – Excellent Condition – IBANEZ RG620QM – JPM Made in 2002 at the factory in Fujigen, Japan, this rare Ibanez RG620QM is a high-end electric guitar. Featuring an Ibanez Edge floating bridge, the best bridge Ibanez designed to date, Gotoh tuners, 24-fret bolt-o...




reverb.com













RG620QM (2002)


For the model of the same name from 1997, see RG620QM (1997). The RG620QM is an RG series solid body electric guitar model introduced by Ibanez in 2002. The RG620QM features a nato body with a quilted maple top bolted to a maple Ultra neck with a 24-fret rosewood fingerboard with dot position...




ibanez.fandom.com


----------



## Thesius (Jul 2, 2022)

DougESP said:


> Made 2 years, offered only in Asia. They made them in 1997 (Wizard neck) and in 2002 (Ultra neck). The last 2 I saw for sale was $1,400 (sold) and $2,500 for sale now so they are pretty cheap, but really nice playing guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A blue one with no pickups sold for 400ish CAD in Japan. I was bidding on it but fell asleep before it ended lol. Disappointed I missed out on it.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 2, 2022)

I recently found 2 for sale in local market that have no info whatsoever in the webz: RG550X. It's one with piezos and an Edge trem, but not prestige... these are rare...


----------



## Glades (Jul 2, 2022)

Still my favorite LACS. Ibanez could totally do a production model of these.


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 2, 2022)

Thesius said:


> A blue one with no pickups sold for 400ish CAD in Japan. I was bidding on it but fell asleep before it ended lol. Disappointed I missed out on it.



The RG620s at one time could be found at great deals because many had no clue what they were since they are not in the US or Asia catalogues.

Pricing on these are weird. Seems like those who know how rare and price them fairly high, but many still just dump them priced at the price of a 2620 since they are not in the catalogues.

I found mine in a Bali music store in mint condition for about $650 USD (which is a lot of money in Bali) and I actually purchased it for kids to use at our music school, Bali School of Rock, we run for the kids here. Seemed like a killer guitar for the money. . . I later realized it is one bad arse guitar for any amount of money although I did put a Suhr SSH+ in the bridge and now this thing sounds a killer as it plays.

I am super picky . . . I have abut 25 Custom Fender Strats back home in the US (only my Bali guitars listed in my sig below) that I have just left there as pretty much nothing but ESP Custom Shops make me happy now. I would rank my RG620 ahead of my Fenders and Custom Shop Les Paul Custom, but well behind my Custom Shop ESPs.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 3, 2022)

DougESP said:


> The RG620s at one time could be found at great deals because many had no clue what they were since they are not in the US or Asia catalogues.
> 
> Pricing on these are weird. Seems like those who know how rare and price them fairly high, but many still just dump them priced at the price of a 2620 since they are not in the catalogues.
> 
> ...



What is so special about these, specs wise, I mean...? Edge trem, 2 hums, a toggle switch instead of a blade one...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> What is so special about these, specs wise, I mean...? Edge trem, 2 hums, a toggle switch instead of a blade one...?



Mahogany body with a figured maple drop top. Not anything too special these days, but the like 20 years ago it was pretty unique.


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> What is so special about these, specs wise, I mean...? Edge trem, 2 hums, a toggle switch instead of a blade one...?



Lol, guitar snobbery. Never said it was special, only rare . . . and apparently only good enough for mere mortals which does not exactly describe me . . . so me owning it actually makes it very special.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I recently found 2 for sale in local market that have no info whatsoever in the webz: RG550X. It's one with piezos and an Edge trem, but not prestige... these are rare...



Ooops, my mistake, the actual model would be RG520X... similar to the RG620X but not quite...

The following photos may end unexpectedly...










Judging only by the control layout, these featured the first batch of the Double Edge series preamp, which is, in my opinion, better sounding, although the second batch featured a Bass and Treble cut/boost EQ on the Prestige models. This first batch preamp is still being produced by LR Baggs, while the second one not...

This guitar shown here is from a local add and doesn't belong to me.


----------



## Millul (Jul 4, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mahogany body with a figured maple drop top. Not anything too special these days, but the like 20 years ago it was pretty unique.



And the Ultra neck, which I think is always been quite "rare" - and definitely is, these days


----------



## BaliGod (Jul 4, 2022)

Millul said:


> And the Ultra neck, which I think is always been quite "rare" - and definitely is, these days



Looks like the Ultra neck used in 2002 was different than the other Ultra necks and changed to the Ultra Prestige neck in 2003 and 2004. The 2002 RG620QM was precursor to the RG2620 and was not made again after RG2620 was released. I am not a knowledgeable Ibanez guy, but I did have someone tell me that this guitar was very low production numbers, but no one really knows or cares about it.

It may be super plain jane, but it plays really well, is well built and now it sounds great with a Suhr SSH+ pickup in the bridge. I was not a fan of the V8 bridge pickup.


Ultra (6-string)1987–1988648mm/ 25½"43mm56mm19mm21.5mm430mmR/ 17"1989648mm/ 25½"42mm56mm20.5mm23.5mm430mmR/ 17"1990–1994648mm/ 25½"42mm56mm19.5mm21.5mm430mmR/ 17"2002648mm/ 25½"43mm56mm19.5mm21.5mm430mmR/ 17"


----------



## Crungy (Jul 18, 2022)

1991 USA Custom currently on Reverb


----------



## Crungy (Aug 14, 2022)

For the Warrant fans









1991 Ibanez Eric Turner L.A. Custom Shop Electric Guitar w/ Case Warrant #47222 | Reverb


WORKING CONDITION: Excellent - Plays great. The neck and string action is super comfortable and fast. All of the electronics within the guitar are working properly. In all, this guitar sounds and feels very well. The overall working condition is excellent. PHYSICAL CONDITION: Exc...




reverb.com


----------



## JimF (Aug 15, 2022)

That's awful. I love it.
Interesting shape, doesn't seem _quite_ like an RG. I'm getting Blackmachine vibes.


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2022)

It's getting a bit Rusty Cooley on the lower horn.


----------



## r33per (Aug 15, 2022)

narad said:


> It's getting a bit Rusty Cooley on the lower horn.


You should see a doctor about that.


----------



## CapinCripes (Aug 15, 2022)

What's with people putting 22 frets on single pickup superstrats? Gunslingers are like that too. I understand barettas because those are more strat shaped but still.


----------



## KentBrockman (Aug 16, 2022)

These guitars with the fancy artwork on them don’t really do it for me - except maybe the RG-ART and the John Petrucci guitars which look cool (but not the camo JP sig…)

Give me one of those nice flames maple tops any time though!


----------



## NotAHoarder (Aug 16, 2022)

Axstar. Incomplete @ the moment... need to try to find a pic of my old PR1660 and the RG765DY I used to have


----------



## LordHar (Aug 17, 2022)

I haven't checked the whole thread, but these J-Customs are pretty rare:

https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/JCRG-SS


----------



## JimF (Aug 17, 2022)

Took me the longest time to figure out the artworks were women's bodies in swimsuits.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 17, 2022)

JimF said:


> Took me the longest time to figure out the artworks were women's bodies in swimsuits.



... I wonder why their front is on the guitar's back and their back is on the guitar's front...


----------



## JimF (Aug 17, 2022)

For unimpeded views of tiddies


----------



## Crungy (Aug 17, 2022)

Saw these two not far apart on Reverb, I can't say I've seen many of them on there ever.


----------



## JimF (Aug 18, 2022)

They're really nice!


----------



## Glades (Aug 18, 2022)

I’ve always wanted one of these.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 18, 2022)

What is that bad boy?


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 18, 2022)

Crungy said:


> What is that bad boy?


I believe it's an RG2610E, made only in 2007.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 30, 2022)

Here's an Apex you don't see every day, currently on Reverb


----------



## Crungy (Sep 10, 2022)

I've never seen or heard of one of these


----------



## CapinCripes (Sep 10, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I've never seen or heard of one of these
> View attachment 113984
> View attachment 113986
> View attachment 113987
> View attachment 113985


I remember that monstrosity. They didn't make many and they were all indo. They basically glued a xpt700 and a xpt707fx together. I don't like double necks or indo ibbys so it was never on my radar but I remember it vividly for how weird it was.


----------



## paradox_x79 (Sep 10, 2022)

Guys, maybe someone here has an ibanez rg7exfx or exfx2?


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

KRG1702 Spot, RG1712 Purple, JCRG21-B Midi, RG1702,
Owned em all Have only the Rg1712;(


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

few more..


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> From the Meinl Collection:
> 
> View attachment 95914
> 
> ...


WhAAAAAt is that trans orange one? Good lord thats sick! I have never seen that!


----------



## Manurack (Sep 13, 2022)

Anyone remember the rare neck-thru 
Ibanez RGT6EXFX from the mid to late 2000's?​
I worked at Tom Lee music in Nanaimo, BC as a summer student when I was 16 and that neck through Ibanez with EMGs felt amazing! 99% of Ibanez guitars are bolt on models. 

This one felt special and 16 year year old me remembers that the neck felt so sexy and silky smooth to play!


----------



## Manurack (Sep 13, 2022)

Another shot of the neck-thru RGT6EXFX. Damn that guitar sure played nice!


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

Fr2620

View attachment 114187


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

This thread has some sick whips...damn!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Sep 13, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Anyone remember the rare neck-thru
> Ibanez RGT6EXFX from the mid to late 2000's?​
> I worked at Tom Lee music in Nanaimo, BC as a summer student when I was 16 and that neck through Ibanez with EMGs felt amazing! 99% of Ibanez guitars are bolt on models.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't consider this one rare at all. They pop up frequently.


----------



## JimF (Sep 13, 2022)

mattier303 said:


>



Holy shit that's perfect!
I love you for bringing this model to my attention, but I hate you for giving me another white whale to chase!


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

Samark said:


> Ibanez MRG01 / Ibanez MRG02
> https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/MRG1
> 
> (How good is this top!)
> ...


Dude you own some BANGERS!


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

Ok laat post I promise! Unlike my previous posts most of these guitars I have not owned....The JPM desert Camo hardtail! The HRG1802s Spot model. A random TW looking one I can't place. The SZ4020 Prestige.


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 13, 2022)

JimF said:


> Holy shit that's perfect!
> I love you for bringing this model to my attention, but I hate you for giving me another white whale to chase!


It was one of the finbest guitars Ive owned. Pretty much perfect.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 13, 2022)

I had no idea there was a JPM hardtail.... Was that one of John's?


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 13, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I had no idea there was a JPM hardtail.... Was that one of John's?


I believe only one or two were made. But they were prototypes, and technically not a hard tail, just a non locking trem. Only thing I could find was that it was used on Metropolis Part 2, so I'm guessing only John got these.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 13, 2022)

mattier303 said:


>


Volume/Tone/Volume with a three way switch?

Intriguing? Maybe a piezo of some sort? Can't tell what's going on with the bridge, but there's something weird there, as well.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 13, 2022)

After realizing it's a non locking trem I saw the wires too... It must have a piezo with that extra volume knob. Still pretty cool, I still love the JPM's even if I'm not as much as a DT nerd anymore.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 13, 2022)

Oh... could that be the guitar he used to record "Home" off of _Scenes from a Memory_? I remember when they started touring, the EBMM's weren't ready yet, so he must have recorded the album with something else, probably the Ibanezes, since he would have had a bunch of those around. So the question is whether this particular specimen was sent to JP like that or if someone modded it in order to record the parts that required the piezo pickup?

But also, was _A Change of Seasons_ recorded with a solid body and a piezo or was it recorded on a good old acoustic? It honestly sounds kind of brittle like a piezo, to me, but there's some decent EQing nonetheless.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 13, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Another shot of the neck-thru RGT6EXFX. Damn that guitar sure played nice!
> 
> View attachment 114171


I uses to pine for one of these in 2008-2009. There was one at a local store that was close to where I lived at the time, and I'd play it every time I went in. I remember it being very nice to play, but I above all liked the fact that it was a neckthru Ibanez with EMGs. It was all I wanted at the time.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Sep 14, 2022)

Total custom job I'm guessing but I really like this...




Looking at his FB page he has a couple of other Ibanez oddities including a JPM in a colour scheme I haven't seen before (although I'm admittedly no expert on those...) That RGD-BM in the picture is clearly an Ibanez take on the EBMM JP's though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2022)

Stemp Fester said:


> Total custom job I'm guessing but I really like this...
> 
> View attachment 114225
> 
> ...



Looks like he just gets guitars or parts and has a luthier/tech put them together and then refinish them.

None of his "customs" or "signatures" indicate LACS builds.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 14, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Oh... could that be the guitar he used to record "Home" off of _Scenes from a Memory_? I remember when they started touring, the EBMM's weren't ready yet, so he must have recorded the album with something else, probably the Ibanezes, since he would have had a bunch of those around. So the question is whether this particular specimen was sent to JP like that or if someone modded it in order to record the parts that required the piezo pickup?
> 
> But also, was _A Change of Seasons_ recorded with a solid body and a piezo or was it recorded on a good old acoustic? It honestly sounds kind of brittle like a piezo, to me, but there's some decent EQing nonetheless.



That was indeed the one he used to record “Home” with. If I remember right, he auctioned it off when he went to EBMM and there was a small write-up about it. It’s also a peak into the source of contention between JP and Ibanez back then; JP wanted to experiment with his sig line more with options, namely the piezos, but Ibanez didn’t want to. 

The Picasso graphic wasn’t even really JP’s choice, it was just on the US Custom Ibanez sent him back in the day and since he dug that guitar the most, they ran with it. 

I caught them twice on the SFAM tour, Feb 2000 and Aug 2000 (the LSFNY show). The first show he had the first EBMM prototype he used for most of the show, it didn’t have a matched headstock. He used the COW JP7 for the 7-string stuff and a JP4 for “Home” in drop-D. I’m guessing EBMM was hauling ass to finish his 7-string by the time they filmed LSFNY. 

But yeah, the camo JPM came with the piezos at Petrucci’s request. Since they’ve been a standard feature in all the EBMM’s, I think it’s safe to say he was pushing on Ibanez to do it and they’re lack of desire to do so pushed him towards EBMM.

I can’t remember where I’m getting this memory from, but the ACOS intro was recorded with a 7-string acoustic, I’m not sure if it was a prototype for the line they released later or a one-off they made for JP, but I remember reading something about it back in the day, I just can’t remember where.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 14, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> That was indeed the one he used to record “Home” with. If I remember right, he auctioned it off when he went to EBMM and there was a small write-up about it. It’s also a peak into the source of contention between JP and Ibanez back then; JP wanted to experiment with his sig line more with options, namely the piezos, but Ibanez didn’t want to.
> 
> The Picasso graphic wasn’t even really JP’s choice, it was just on the US Custom Ibanez sent him back in the day and since he dug that guitar the most, they ran with it.
> 
> ...



Woot.

Amazing that Ibanez didn't want to mess with the JPM and then that drove JP to work with EBMM to create the, what, maybe 3rd best selling signature line of all time? 

The Ibby 7 string acoustics didn't officially launch until about 3 years after ACOS was released. But I think the intro is too impractical to play on a six string, so I'm convinced that whatever he used was a seven string. I'm just surprised that you never really see much talk about what sort of guitar it was. Does anybody remember any songs before 1995 that used a seven string acoustic?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 14, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Woot.
> 
> Amazing that Ibanez didn't want to mess with the JPM and then that drove JP to work with EBMM to create the, what, maybe 3rd best selling signature line of all time?
> 
> The Ibby 7 string acoustics didn't officially launch until about 3 years after ACOS was released. But I think the intro is too impractical to play on a six string, so I'm convinced that whatever he used was a seven string. I'm just surprised that you never really see much talk about what sort of guitar it was. Does anybody remember any songs before 1995 that used a seven string acoustic?



I wouldn’t be surprised if Ibanez sent some prototypes out to active 7-string guys when they were coming up with them/right before they dropped 7-strings entirely for that brief period. Vai’s got an unusual amount of them and I don’t think he’s recorded with them a single time, or maybe once, but 3 years is definitely in the time frame of when they’d start a new project before it makes it’s way out.

And while I’m sure someone at Ibanez is kicking their own ass every time they see an EBMM JP, if you think of the time frame this went down in it’s not too surprising; I don’t recall the JPM’s being a high seller ever, DT had just put out what a lot of fans considered their worst album, the band was on the verge of breaking up and Ibanez was running to the bank every day with handfuls of 7-string cash at this point because nu-metal was firmly taking over the guitar world.


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 14, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> 6 of these, have dos
> View attachment 105254


What is deeese? Love faded blue/blue denim finish. Ibanez should reissue the rg3120 at least. They have veered so far from a winning formula with flame maple tops, mahogany bodies ect. Hum x him, lo pro….what’s not,to,love


----------



## Zender (Sep 14, 2022)

Can I post my Ghostrider GR520 from '94-'96 (don't know the exact year) here? It has some updates:
- Gravity storm pickups with ivory covers, looks way smarter than the original black ones.
- Real bone nut
- Completely rewired, only the toggle switch is original, but with an ivory coloured knob
- pull-push coil splits on both pots.
- Straplocks.

This was my only guitar for a long time... and is the one that will never leave.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 14, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I uses to pine for one of these in 2008-2009. There was one at a local store that was close to where I lived at the time, and I'd play it every time I went in. I remember it being very nice to play, but I above all liked the fact that it was a neckthru Ibanez with EMGs. It was all I wanted at the time.


They also had another one, exact same specs but with passive pickups!


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Sep 14, 2022)

mattier303 said:


> What is deeese? Love faded blue/blue denim finish. Ibanez should reissue the rg3120 at least. *They have veered so far from a winning formula with flame maple tops, mahogany bodies ect. Hum x him, lo pro*….what’s not,to,love


They actually still have a guitar with those exact specs in production - the RG8520.


----------



## mattier303 (Sep 14, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> They actually still have a guitar with those exact specs in production - the RG8520.


Not really it has vine inlays…cannot do it
different neck profile.
close ish yet so far


----------



## JimF (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm the same with the vine inlays. So many guitars I would instantly buy but they have that inlay <shudder>


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Sep 15, 2022)

mattier303 said:


> Not really it has vine inlays…cannot do it
> different neck profile.
> close ish yet so far


I meant it has the exact specs that you listed in your post as the "winning formula", not the exact same specs as the RG3120. 

I love my Sodalite RG8520, but would definitely choose Twilight Blue or Vintage Violin over the Emerald Green that RG8520s are currently produced in.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2022)

Prestige RG3271. Not uber rare but you never see them for sale:


----------



## Crungy (Sep 22, 2022)

Interesting! Kind of looks like a 421 with a nice top, with an actual Gotoh bridge.


----------



## Millul (Sep 22, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Prestige RG3271. Not uber rare but you never see them for sale:
> 
> View attachment 114746


Where can I buy 5 of these!?!?!?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2022)

Millul said:


> Where can I buy 5 of these!?!?!?



Good luck in finding one of them in the next several years. Try the Japan markets.


----------



## thrashcomics (Sep 26, 2022)

Excited to dig through the thread more and add some pics of this thing later but here is a pic and sound clip of my RGR570 Flaked Blue.

NGD thread


----------



## odibrom (Sep 27, 2022)

thrashcomics said:


> Excited to dig through the thread more and add some pics of this thing later but here is a pic and sound clip of my RGR570 Flaked Blue.
> 
> NGD thread



Please don't spam your video, it's in 3 threads, one opened by you. It's not polite.


----------



## thrashcomics (Sep 27, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Please don't spam your video, it's in 3 threads, one opened by you. It's not polite.


They all seemed relevant, but ok.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 27, 2022)

thrashcomics said:


> They all seemed relevant, but ok.



This is the way... Thank you...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## mmr007 (Oct 4, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115338


Its beautiful and stunning but feels like you should only be allowed to play it 3 weeks before Thanksgiving.


----------



## zw470 (Oct 4, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Its beautiful and stunning but feels like you should only be allowed to play it 3 weeks before Thanksgiving.



Cornucopia burst?


----------



## MattFlat05 (Oct 4, 2022)

I bought this HRG72SOL a few weeks ago, anyone know how many were made? I can't find much info online at all.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)

MattFlat05 said:


> I bought this HRG72SOL a few weeks ago, anyone know how many were made? I can't find much info online at all.


Beauty! That's a dealer select model for Ikebe Gakki. Your best bet to find out how many were made is to ask them.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 4, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115338



Damn that is insane and I love it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Damn that is insane and I love it.


Same! A Sugi build for sure. Check this out:


----------



## Oliver james (Oct 4, 2022)

One off Sugi RG spec'ed by The Axe Palace.








R3122B13J2


The R3122B13J2 is an RG series solid body electric guitar model introduced by Ibanez for 2022. It was crafted in Japan by Sugi as part of the high-end J Custom line. It is a spot model which was sold exclusively by European music retailer Axe Palace. It is also referred to as the R3122B13J2-20A...




ibanez.fandom.com


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Oct 5, 2022)

Oliver james said:


> View attachment 115377
> View attachment 115378
> View attachment 115379
> View attachment 115380
> ...


I was looking at photos of this beauty on Axe Palace's Instagram last week.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115678
> View attachment 115679
> View attachment 115680


That is very nice. Interesting tuning keys, too.


----------



## Thesius (Oct 11, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115678
> View attachment 115679
> View attachment 115680


That looks like solid hot dog water


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 11, 2022)

@Shawn Yeah...it's pretty cool. It's nice to see them moving away from the overdone FM Top with Vine Inlay. I checked out the tuners too....pretty neat.

@Thesius No idea what that is but each to their own.


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2022)

A J-Custom and I get plain old fucking DOTS? Where's my Vine, or blank board, Christ even the small offset dots would be better than that.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 11, 2022)

MFB said:


> A J-Custom and I get plain old fucking DOTS? Where's my Vine, or blank board, Christ even the small offset dots would be better than that.



Agreed! Offset or blank board for me on that one.


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 11, 2022)

Oliver james said:


> View attachment 115377
> View attachment 115378
> View attachment 115379
> View attachment 115380
> ...


Yep. That's hot.


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 11, 2022)

Thesius said:


> That looks like solid hot dog water


Well shit.... that ruined it for me


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 11, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Well shit.... that ruined it for me


Yeap, one second I loved it and the next one I wanted to vomit


----------



## Armitage (Oct 12, 2022)

Doubleneck Studio... only 50 made with a fitted/glued neck.


----------



## belleswell (Oct 12, 2022)

del


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (Oct 18, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115954
> View attachment 115955
> View attachment 115956


That one is gorgeous... nice.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 18, 2022)

Reminds me of those custom maps from the Age of Empires games


----------



## SonicBlur (Oct 20, 2022)

This one I have never seen before I owned it or after. This is a J. Custom RG7570ZE. Supposedly these were Japan only market. I got this one used from Ishibashi....I really regret selling this.


----------



## Crungy (Nov 5, 2022)

Interesting finish on this one, 1989 US Custom Silversnake


----------



## belleswell (Nov 6, 2022)

J Custom RG 3 with tri-tone switching





JS Y2K Crystal Planet - 88/200







JS 10th Chromeboy















L - R Roadstar, Jem, JS 1000, 7 String Universe, Ibby Prestige RG 20063
*(80 were made with each of the 3 different color schemes) , J Custom RG 3





Lund - Ibby - JS


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 7, 2022)

MattFlat05 said:


> I bought this HRG72SOL a few weeks ago, anyone know how many were made? I can't find much info online at all.



Back in the late 90's Ibanez did a run of something really similar, our store rep told us it was a potential Wes Borland sig, it was basically that guitar with a black/oil rubbed finish that you could still see/feel the grain through. They only made 12 and I convinced the store owner to get one. Actually, @Shawn, do you remember that one? It was never on display and Ray ended up selling it on ebay, but if he were going to show it to anyone, it would have been you. I wanna say the model name was RG7MBOL, but it's not bringing anything up when I googles it.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Back in the late 90's Ibanez did a run of something really similar, our store rep told us it was a potential Wes Borland sig, it was basically that guitar with a black/oil rubbed finish that you could still see/feel the grain through. They only made 12 and I convinced the store owner to get one. Actually, @Shawn, do you remember that one? It was never on display and Ray ended up selling it on ebay, but if he were going to show it to anyone, it would have been you. I wanna say the model name was RG7MBOL, but it's not bringing anything up when I googles it.



I do remember that one! I ended up buying the UV777BK and an S7420BP off him.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 8, 2022)

I remember it but I thought it was called an RG7620 M BOL. . Maybe?


----------



## narad (Nov 8, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 116769



Damn, they snuck out that release, didn't they? I say this often, but this time, really, if it didn't have the inlay (and I had known about them) I would have bought one.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 8, 2022)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I remember it but I thought it was called an RG7620 M BOL. . Maybe?



It was a fixed bridge, but for some reason I’m not recalling it being called RG7421MBOL, but it was 20 years ago, so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 8, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I do remember that one! I ended up buying the UV777BK and an S7420BP off him.



Hahahah I remember the UV extremely well BECAUSE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MINE!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Hahahah I remember the UV extremely well BECAUSE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MINE!!!!


 I held onto it for a couple years and sold it off to get a PWH.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 8, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I held onto it for a couple years and sold it off to get a PWH.



That’s definitely fair. 

Don’t worry, Ray and I had it out over it years ago. To his credit, I was putting like $20 a week away on it and I think I bought two other guitars during that time, I definitely wasn’t rushing to get it off layaway. 

…..still hurts though.


----------



## Thesius (Nov 8, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Back in the late 90's Ibanez did a run of something really similar, our store rep told us it was a potential Wes Borland sig, it was basically that guitar with a black/oil rubbed finish that you could still see/feel the grain through. They only made 12 and I convinced the store owner to get one. Actually, @Shawn, do you remember that one? It was never on display and Ray ended up selling it on ebay, but if he were going to show it to anyone, it would have been you. I wanna say the model name was RG7MBOL, but it's not bringing anything up when I googles it.


RG7620M-BOL? Fits the bill. Only 12, black oil rubbed finish. I posted mine on here. I take shitty photos though https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-rg7620m-bol.351371/ They made a hardtail version called the RG7621M-BOL


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> That’s definitely fair.
> 
> Don’t worry, Ray and I had it out over it years ago. To his credit, I was putting like $20 a week away on it and I think I bought two other guitars during that time, I definitely wasn’t rushing to get it off layaway.
> 
> …..still hurts though.


Too funny.....It took me a while to pay that off, too....whatever I could give him, I did.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 9, 2022)

Thesius said:


> RG7620M-BOL? Fits the bill. Only 12, black oil rubbed finish. I posted mine on here. I take shitty photos though https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-rg7620m-bol.351371/ They made a hardtail version called the RG7621M-BOL



Ah, then it would have been the 7621M-BOL since it was a fixed bridge. I loved that thing, I didn’t even know they made a 7620 version!


----------



## Thesius (Nov 9, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Ah, then it would have been the 7621M-BOL since it was a fixed bridge. I loved that thing, I didn’t even know they made a 7620 version!


The 7621 one seems to pop up less. Not that the 7620 version pops up for sale often either. Still looking for the 7621. Wanna get both of them one day


----------



## snhowie827 (Nov 12, 2022)

Not sure of the exact model number but here's my Korean made SA .


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2022)

snhowie827 said:


> Not sure of the exact model number but here's my Korean made SA .



Looks like an SAS32FM circa 04'/05'.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 4, 2022)

An interesting one currently on Reverb


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2022)

Crungy said:


> An interesting one currently on Reverb
> View attachment 117828
> View attachment 117829
> View attachment 117830
> ...



I forget the ID models even existed. I like to think these are what would have been had they not replaced the PL/RS with the RG.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 4, 2022)

Is there much or any info out there on how many they produced for the one year they were made?


----------



## Crungy (Dec 6, 2022)

An older Ibanez on Reverb. Not totally my thing but also totally my thing in a weird grandpa guitar kind of way.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Shawn (Dec 26, 2022)

Crungy said:


> An interesting one currently on Reverb
> View attachment 117828
> View attachment 117829
> View attachment 117830
> ...


Wow....never seen this model before. That is pretty interesting.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

A rare one, according to the info on the Reverb ad... Apparently Frank Gambale himself had commented on a forum stating there were about 50 of these made. 

I love how the pickups are mounted, it looks so clean!


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 28, 2022)

yep, 50 in white, 50 in black (I own one, they're super-light)


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

Which one do you have? You have to show us!


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 28, 2022)

@Crungy





The strings are closer to the body than usual




without the monstruous backplate





I'm quite sure the PU cavities were enlarged to insert "normal" pickups, seeing the white one


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

Holy shit thanks for posting that! I was really curious to see the routing, it does look like you could use regular pickups.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 2, 2023)

I think this one is stunning, so cool.







From the Fandom page


----------

